# Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

Wir waren heute angeln, Heideseen bei Bad Laer, waren zum ersten mal da. Auto abgestellt und gehen zum See, sehen ein Schild " Laich und Vigelschutzgebiet angeln verboten" mit einem Pfeil nach rechts, gehen dann nach links, setzen uns hin und fangen an zu angeln. Halbe Stunde später kommt die Fischereiaufseher von Bad Laer, kontrolliert uns und nimmt uns die Scheine weg mit der Begründung das wir im Laichgebiet angeln. Ich sag zu ihm "neeee auf dem Schild steht es ist rechts und wir sind links vom Schild". 
Da sagt der "ja aber 200 meter weiter links im Gebüsch steht noch ein Schild mit Laichgebiet rechts und somit sind wir dran" #q. Absolut unfreundlich und dreist gewesen, auf die Anforderung sich überhaupt auszuweisen, sagte er " Ich muss mich doch vor euch nicht ausweisen" auf Druck hat er dann doch seinen Ausweis gezeigt. Name aufgeschrieben.
Jetzt die Frage, ist da sowas jemandem schonmal passiert ?
Das man mit mir so umgeht, habe ich im Leben noch nie gehabt und werde mit aller Härte dagegen vorgehen.

Was für ein Verein

Im Anhang ein Bild mit diesem Schild


----------



## Moe (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ist das links im Bild wo die Person ist, die Stelle, an der ihr eure Angelstelle aufgeschlagen habt? Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, würde ich mir GARNICHTS ans Zeug flicken lassen. Ihr seid das 1. mal da und habt das offensichtliche Schild dort beachtet....
Wenn links auch Schongebiet sein soll, dann sollte der Pfeil auch logischerweise nach links zeigen.... mir ist das ganze unverständlich


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Genau da wo die Person im Bild zu sehen ist, haben wir geangelt.

Ich kann sowas nicht verstehen, als ob das mit Absicht so aufgebaut wird um abzuwarten und Scheine einzuziehen.


----------



## melis (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Du hättest den Schein nicht abgeben sollen. Wenn er die Polizei ruft kann das nur gut für dich sein.


----------



## Fotomanni (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wenn auf der Gastkarte nicht gerade was anderes stehen würde, würde ich mich links von dem Schild allemal sicher fühlen. Da würde ich nur gerade so viel Abstand halten, daß ein Fisch beim Drill wahrscheinlich nicht da reinzieht.


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Der hat die zur Konrolle in die Hand genommen, ich dachte OK ich hab ja nichts gemacht, kann er ja sehen. Dann hat er die eingesteckt, hätte dann nur mit Gewalt wieder bekommen, deswegen hab ich gedacht mach ich auf dem amtlichen Wege.

Erst ein Gespäch mit dem Vorstand, wenn kein Erfolg dann ab zum Anwalt und der soll die in Stücke reissen.

Hab die Fresse voll von solchen Schikanen.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich hätte erst mal die Polizei gerufen die soll die Sache erst mal begutachten.
Dann hätte ich die erst mal als zeuge wo ich gesessen habe.
Nicht das es nachher heisst ich war wo anders am angeln#t


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wir waren zu dritt, dann haben wir wenigstens nicht nur meine Aussage.

Aber hast recht , hätte gleich die Bullen rufen sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Mal ne dumme Frage:
Schein abgeben:
Heisst das, Euch wurde der Erlaubnisschein fürs Gewässer abgenommen oder wollte der Aufseher etwa den Jahresfischereischein (den er nicht einziehen darf, meines Wissen geht das nur nach Gerichtsbeschluss)??


----------



## addy123 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wenn Du ruhig geblieben bist, hast Du Dich richtig verhalten!
Das Ganze ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich.
Und die Beschilderung weißt auf keinen Verstoß Deinerseits hin, wie schon gesagt, wenn Nichts im Erlaubnisschein "überlesen" wurde.

Besonders ärgerlich, die nächste Zeit ist nichts mit Angeln!#q
... bis Du den Schein wieder hast.

Leider hört man immer wieder über die Willkür mancher Vereine, und deren Kontrolleure.
Habe beim Besuch eines solchen Gewässers schon mitbekommen, wie die Vereinsmitglieder auf die Uhr geschaut haben, ob der gegenüber angelnde Gast auch pünktlich zusammenpackt. Für die Gastangler war da 21:30 Uhr Feierabend. Am liebsten hätten die es gesehen, dass er vorher mit samten Gepäck verschwunden ist.|krach:

Aber die Gastangler bessern doch so eine Vereinskasse ganz gut auf???|kopfkrat

Deshalb habe ich auf dieses Gewässer keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Schein abgeben:
> Heisst das, Euch wurde der Erlaubnisschein fürs Gewässer abgenommen oder wollte der Aufseher etwa den Jahresfischereischein (den er nicht einziehen darf, meines Wissen geht das nur nach Gerichtsbeschluss)??




Na den blauen der vom Verein ausgestellt wird, wo alles drin steht, Satzung und die Infos , wo man unterschreibt. 
Ich glaube ist der Erlaubnisschein für alle NWA Gewässer.

Den grünen VDSF Sportfischer-Pass haben wir noch.


----------



## hippos (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Gegenstände, die der Einziehung unterliegen (Nr. 5.2.1.1), können zu
deren Ermöglichung sichergestellt werden, was stets durch eine
Beschlagnahme (das ist die zwangsweise amtliche Sicherstellung) zu
bewirken ist (§ 111 c StPO bzw. § 111 c StPO in Verbindung mit § 46 Abs.
1 OWiG). Eine solche Beschlagnahme dürfen nur der Richter, die zuständige
Verwaltungsbehörde und bei Gefahr im Verzuge auch die
Staatsanwaltschaft und deren Hilfsbeamten verfügen (§ 111 e Abs. 1 StPO
bzw. § 111 e Abs. 1 StPO in Verbindung mit § 46 Abs. 1 OWiG). Der
Fischereiaufseher hat diese Befugnis nicht.


----------



## addy123 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Na den blauen der vom Verein ausgestellt wird, wo alles drin steht, Satzung und die Infos , wo man unterschreibt.
> Ich glaube ist der Erlaubnisschein für alle NWA Gewässer.
> 
> Den grünen VDSF Sportfischer-Pass haben wir noch.


 
... dachte schon die hätten Dir den Sportfischer-Pass eingezogen.


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

habt ihr denn auch noch nachgeschaut bzw. hat euch der typ gezeigt wo das schild 200m weiter woanders steht??(also ob das da auch wirklich steht)

Aber ich hätte auch direkt Polizei angerufen das die sich das anschaut. Aber wie du jetzt schon geschrieben hast hättest du die bullen rufen sollen. Aber wie das leider so oft ist, man ist in der Situation meist noch so perplex das man an sowas erst nachher denk.

MFG Asc


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



addy123 schrieb:


> Leider hört man immer wieder über die Willkür mancher Vereine, und deren Kontrolleure.
> Habe beim Besuch eines solchen Gewässers schon mitbekommen, wie die Vereinsmitglieder auf die Uhr geschaut haben, ob der gegenüber angelnde Gast auch pünktlich zusammenpackt. Für die Gastangler war da 21:30 Uhr Feierabend. Am liebsten hätten die es gesehen, dass er vorher mit samten Gepäck verschwunden ist.|krach:
> 
> Aber die Gastangler bessern doch so eine Vereinskasse ganz gut auf???|kopfkrat
> ...



Ich verstehe gar nicht was die Leute davon haben, wenn die da rumlaufen alles ignorieren was man denen sagt, als ob die sich dran aufgeilen wenn die einem den Schein wegnehmen.

Und an den See war ich nicht mal als Gastangler, ich bin in dem NWA, und das ist ein Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## Mustang1976 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Totale Irreführung! Wenn man sich rechts und links in einer Verbotszone befindet, müssen auch die Pfeile nach rechts und links zeigen. Wie im Straßenverkehr im Halteverbot


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ascanius schrieb:


> habt ihr denn auch noch nachgeschaut bzw. hat euch der typ gezeigt wo das schild 200m weiter woanders steht??(also ob das da auch wirklich steht)
> 
> Aber ich hätte auch direkt Polizei angerufen das die sich das anschaut. Aber wie du jetzt schon geschrieben hast hättest du die bullen rufen sollen. Aber wie das leider so oft ist, man ist in der Situation meist noch so perplex das man an sowas erst nachher denk.
> 
> MFG Asc




Schild war auch dort, ca 200 meter weter mit dem gleichen Pfeil nach rechts. Ich meine dann müsste ich ja erst um den ganzen See laufen und sehen ob nach dem 2 Schild noch ein drittes steht.

An die Polizei und andere Möglichkeiten denkt man immer nacher, ich wußte überhaupt nicht was ich machen könnte in dem Moment, ich dachte der sagt gleich "ha ha verarscht, viel spass beim angeln" aber war nicht so.


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



hippos schrieb:


> Gegenstände, die der Einziehung unterliegen (Nr. 5.2.1.1), können zu
> deren Ermöglichung sichergestellt werden, was stets durch eine
> Beschlagnahme (das ist die zwangsweise amtliche Sicherstellung) zu
> bewirken ist (§ 111 c StPO bzw. § 111 c StPO in Verbindung mit § 46 Abs.
> ...



Na toll , auch das noch, maaaaaaan jetzt kotzt mich das noch mehr an.:v. Super der durfte es auch noch nicht mal .


----------



## addy123 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Einfach nur ärgerlich!!!#q
Wenn Ihr Euch ordentlich verhalten habt, könnte man als Kontrolleur auch mal Kulanz zeigen und einfach nur auf einen Fehler aufmerksam machen.
Ein Umzug hätte doch kein Problem dargestellt.


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Warum gehst du nicht jetzt noch zur Polizei schilderst den Sachverhalt. Dann stellt jeder von euch Starfanzeige gegen den Aufseher. Diebstahl deiner eurer Papiere. 
Als Ergebnis wird wahrscheinlich ein dudu rauskommen, aber der Aufseher könnte seitens des Vereines die Aufseherrechte verlieren.

mfg dennis


----------



## Debilofant (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

...so ärgerlich wie merkwürdig diese Angelegenheit...

Das Schild ist schon für die Galerie! 

OHNE Pfeil stände da eine klare Ansage drauf, nämlich dass man sich in einem solchen Gebiet befindet. 

Dass man den nach rechts zeigenden Pfeil so versteht, dass rechs vom Schild der geschütze Bereich beginnt, ist zwar nicht zwingend, zumindest aber naheliegend, wenn man sich den Uferabschnitt links vom Schild aufmerksam anschaut. 

In jungen Jahren musste ich daheim einmal die Woche Rasen mähen und das habe ich nie so schön kurz und gleichmäßig hinbekommen wie auf dem Bereich links des Schildes... 

Von Gelegezone oder anderweitigem Uferbewuchs, welcher Fischen zum Laichen und Vögeln als Unterschlupf bzw. Nistplatz dienen könnte, sehe ich da leider auch nichts...

Letzte (mit leichtem Augenzwinkern formulierte) Variante, wie der Pfeil womöglich gemeint sein sollte, wäre, dass damit die Laufrichtung des Anglers gemeint sein sollte, der sich auf der Suche nach den frei gegebenen Uferabschnitten befindet... das käme vor allem deshalb "ganz gut" hin, weil dann jeder Neuankömmling erstmal von Schild zu Schild (angeblich sollen da ja mehrere rumstehen...) den Pfeilen folgend am Ufer entlang durch die geschützte Zone marschiert... |rolleyes ..ich meine, links vom Schild ist auch soetwas wie ein leicht ausgetretener Trampelpfad zu sehen...

Also, dran bleiben und die Leute zur Rede gestellt!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

hast du denn schon jmd. ausm vorstand oder so angerufen und nachgefragt??

Aber man muss auch echt sagen das es an vielen seen einfach nur schwammig dargestellt ist.
Mal so ein Beispiel dafür ist für mich sehr schön der Offlumer See  in Neuenkirchen wenn den jmd. kennt. Auf der Verbandskarte steht das die Angelstrecken gekennzeichnet sind. Bin letztes mal schon eine Seite der Sees abgelaufen aber außer das dort Naturschutzgebiet ist und Baden, Campen und Segeln verboten ist stand da nichts. An dem Badestrand steht nen dingen das überall außer im Badebereich Naturschutzgebiet ist. Aber muss man da rum laufen in der hoffnung nen schild zu finden das man da angeln darf? Weil so klein ist der see auch nicht und lust hab ich da nicht wirklich zu. Schwer durchzublicken ist da vorallemdingen da bis vor ein paar jahren dort noch sand abgebaut wurde. Aber nur mal son kleines beispiel!


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ascanius schrieb:


> hast du denn schon jmd. ausm vorstand oder so angerufen und nachgefragt??
> 
> Aber man muss auch echt sagen das es an vielen seen einfach nur schwammig dargestellt ist.
> Mal so ein Beispiel dafür ist für mich sehr schön der Offlumer See  in Neuenkirchen wenn den jmd. kennt. Auf der Verbandskarte steht das die Angelstrecken gekennzeichnet sind. Bin letztes mal schon eine Seite der Sees abgelaufen aber außer das dort Naturschutzgebiet ist und Baden, Campen und Segeln verboten ist stand da nichts. An dem Badestrand steht nen dingen das überall außer im Badebereich Naturschutzgebiet ist. Aber muss man da rum laufen in der hoffnung nen schild zu finden das man da angeln darf? Weil so klein ist der see auch nicht und lust hab ich da nicht wirklich zu. Schwer durchzublicken ist da vorallemdingen da bis vor ein paar jahren dort noch sand abgebaut wurde. Aber nur mal son kleines beispiel!



Ich hab zwar die Privatnummer von dem 1. Vorstandvorsitzendem, ist vielleicht besser wenn ich ihn Morgen anrufe.
Oder kann man in solchen Fällen sofort anrufen ?


----------



## Mario563 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Privatnummer von dem 1. Vorstandvorsitzendem, ist vielleicht besser wenn ich ihn Morgen anrufe.
> Oder kann man in solchen Fällen sofort anrufen ?


Ich würde sofort anrufen


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Privatnummer von dem 1. Vorstandvorsitzendem, ist vielleicht besser wenn ich ihn Morgen anrufe.
> Oder kann man in solchen Fällen sofort anrufen ?



Ich hätte SOFORT angerufen und den Vorstand mal auf die Unwissentheit seines Kontrolleures hingewiesen (aber erst nach Erklären der Sachlage )

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Cloud (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Würde auch sofort anrufen, schliesslich ist es dir ja sehr wichtig


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

also mir wäre das zu wichtig als das ich da bis morgen warten könnte. ganz zu schweigen davon das ich ruhig schlafen könnte bei so einer ungewissheit


----------



## Mario563 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Privatnummer von dem 1. Vorstandvorsitzendem, ist vielleicht besser wenn ich ihn Morgen anrufe.
> Oder kann man in solchen Fällen sofort anrufen ?


Also sofort anrufen und berichten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennert (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Von Gelegezone oder anderweitigem Uferbewuchs, welcher Fischen zum Laichen und Vögeln als Unterschlupf bzw. Nistplatz dienen könnte, sehe ich da leider auch nichts...


 
Eben. Wahrscheinlich will man sich mit solchen Methoden ungebetene Gastangler vom Hals halten. Pure Schikane, hab ich auch schon erlebt., als mich ein Fischereiaufseher an "seinem See" 3 mal an einem Tag kontrolliert hat.#q diese Doofnase


----------



## Elwood (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wenn ich das Schild sehe hätte ich mich auch guten Gewissens links davon hingesetzt. Wenn allerdings 200 Meter weiter noch eins ist das nach rechts zeigt ist dass die absolute Irreführung.#q #q#q
Als Gastangler müsste man ja als erstes ums ganze Gewässer laufen um die Sachlage zu klären. Denn Aufseher versteh ich auch nicht Vereine können doch froh sein das Gastangler die Gewässer befischen, das bessert die Vereineskasse auf. Meines errachtens hätte eine Ermahnung oder Hinweis völlig ausgereicht.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist das dass Laichgebiet in der Gewässerkarte nicht vermerkt ist! Würde auf jedenfall mit dem Vorstand reden, gegebenfalls Polizei und Anwalt einschalten. 

Gruss Phil


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich werde gleich versuchen irgendeinen vom Verein ans Telefon zu kriegen, mal sehen was er dazu sagt.

Ich glaube die Fischereiaufseher werden von der Gemeinde gestellt, Beschwerden bei der Gemeinde wären sicherlich aunicht verkehrt


----------



## Mario563 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich versuchen irgendeinen vom Verein ans Telefon zu kriegen, mal sehen was er dazu sagt.
> 
> Ich glaube die Fischereiaufseher werden von der Gemeinde gestellt, Beschwerden bei der Gemeinde wären sicherlich aunicht verkehrt


Sag uns mal Bescheid was bei dem Anruf rausgekommen ist


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

also ich bin da auch mal sehr gespannt. Melde uns auf jeden fall was die so dazu sagen!


----------



## Moe (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Es war ja ein See, also pass auf,das die dir nicht erklären das rechts vom schild ja auch links vom schild ist, da der See ja rund ist 

ich hoffe auf ein gutes Ende für euch!


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Moe schrieb:


> Es war ja ein See, also pass auf,das die dir nicht erklären das rechts vom schild ja auch links vom schild ist, da der See ja rund ist
> 
> ich hoffe auf ein gutes Ende für euch!




|supergri|supergri|supergri  lol das ist gut, ich glaube die Prüfung zur Fischereiaufsicht hättest du locker bestanden |supergri


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ich mein das ist ne super erkenntniss aber dann darf man am see gar nicht angeln


----------



## BlackShark (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

So, lt. dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden darf ein Fischereiaufseher die Scheine sofort einziehen, weil wir in unserem Fall gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen haben.

Und wir sollen, das ganze dem Ehrenausschuß schriftlich vortragen und dann werden wir sowieso vorgeladen und bekommen dann unsere Strafe, es sei den es wird als Missverständniss anerkannt.

Es läuft alles seinen Weg, wie bei jedem anderen.;+


----------



## Ascanius (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

hast du den denn auch nach den pfeilen auf den schildern gefragt und warum der nur nach rechts zeigt?? würde mich interessieren warum die nur nach rechts da zeigen? hat der da was zu gesagt?

Und wenn der vorstand dann irgentwie nicht einsieht das das schlecht ausgeschildert ist wird es wohl den normalen weg gehen irgentwie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> So, lt. dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden darf ein Fischereiaufseher die Scheine sofort einziehen, weil wir in unserem Fall gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen haben.
> 
> Und wir sollen, das ganze dem Ehrenausschuß schriftlich vortragen und dann werden wir sowieso vorgeladen und bekommen dann unsere Strafe, es sei den es wird als Missverständniss anerkannt.
> 
> Es läuft alles seinen Weg, wie bei jedem anderen.;+


 
Das traurige daran ist ja, dass die ihren Fehler nie zugeben werden ... gut, dass ihr wenigesten das Beweis-Foto habt, denn es kann durchaus passieren, dass der Pfeil plötzlich nach beiden Seiten zeigt.|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> So, lt. dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden darf ein Fischereiaufseher die Scheine sofort einziehen, weil wir in unserem Fall gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen haben.
> 
> Und wir sollen, das ganze dem Ehrenausschuß schriftlich vortragen und dann werden wir sowieso vorgeladen und bekommen dann unsere Strafe, es sei den es wird als Missverständniss anerkannt.
> 
> Es läuft alles seinen Weg, wie bei jedem anderen.;+




Sag' mal, was habt Ihr für Pfeifen in der Vorstandschaft#d  Nicht mal den Arsch in der Hose einen Fehler zuzugeben#q Ich möchte Wetten, dass der Vorsitzende nicht mal das entsprechende Schild kennt.... Gut, dass Ihr Fotos davon gemacht habt!!

Martin


----------



## aal-andy (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> So, lt. dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden darf ein Fischereiaufseher die Scheine sofort einziehen, weil wir in unserem Fall gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen haben. Und wir sollen, das ganze dem Ehrenausschuß schriftlich vortragen und dann werden wir sowieso vorgeladen und bekommen dann unsere Strafe, es sei den es wird als Missverständniss anerkannt. Es läuft alles seinen Weg, wie bei jedem anderen.;+


 
Ja ja, die eine Krähe hackt bekanntlich der Anderen ja kein Auge aus. Hoffentlich ist der Verein nicht so träge dass ihr da ewig lange auf einen Termin warten müsst. Für mich gibt es da von Euch auch nichts als Mißverständnis zu erklären, der Pfeil zeigt eindeutig in die von Euch entgegengesetzte Richtung, ich denke ein Mißverständnis liegt wohl eher seitens der Schilderaufsteller, bzw. deren Verantwortlichen, vor. Erkläre denen, das selbst bei unseren Halteverbotsschildern die Pfeile in beide Richtungen zeigen, wenn auch beide Richtungen gemeint sind. Ich würde auf jeden Fall schonmal ankündigen, dass Du gegen alle Sanktionen rechtlich gegenwirken, und ggfs. auch Schadensersatz fordern wirst.


----------



## Skipper47 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mit rechtlichen Mitteln drohen, das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer. Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern und besteht darauf, dass diese Schilder wahrscheinlich von Schildbürgern aufgestellt wurden. Wenn ihr euch im Recht gefühlt habt, hättet ihr nie eure Papiere aus der Hand geben dürfen. Ich würde (so wie die Sachlage ist) Anzeige wegen Irreführung erstatten.


----------



## Twyster (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Der Kontrolleur muß sich da ja wohl vorkommen wie die Spinne im Netz:v


----------



## BlackShark (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Twyster schrieb:


> Der Kontrolleur muß sich da ja wohl vorkommen wie die Spinne im Netz:v




Genau so kam ich mir auch vor, wie im Spinnennetz, wir haben unsere Sachen ausgepackt, eingeworfen und zack kommt der aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen.

Ich hab folgendes entschieden, ich werde versuchen die Sache mit dem Ehrenausschuß auf eine ruhige Weise klären, sollte es sich negativ für uns ausgehen, werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten und der soll dann vollgas geben.

Der Ehrenausschuß muss uns vorladen, und die treffen sich zitat " in regelmäßigen Abständen" wann immer es sein mag.
Die Sache ist die, dass wir jetzt gar nicht angeln dürfen, den Beitrag haben wir aber natürlich bezahlt.

Mittlerweile hab ich mich einigermaßen beruhigt, ich finde es einfach nur traurig.

Solche Leute wie dieser Aufseher hatte wahrscheinlich nie im Leben was zu sagen und jetzt hat er die Erlaubniss Scheine einzuziehen und ist voll im Rausch, solche Leute sind dafür einfach nicht geeignet.


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Dinge gibt es auf der Welt die gibt es gar nicht...#d

Solche Menschen kenne ich. Sitzen vielleicht zu Hause und müssen das tun was die Frau oder sonst wer sagt und spielen sich dann so auf...tztztztz.

Was mich dabei aber am meisten stört ist doch die Tatsache das wohl die meisten Fischereiaufseher auch Angler sind, oder? Wir sollten nicht gegen sondern mit einander um unsere Recht kämpfen.
Bei Schwarzanglern kann ich ja noch Strafen verstehen aber nicht in eurem Falle...

Ich bin einfach nur entsetzt.#q


----------



## zanderzahn (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

geht ja gar nicht, was man hier lesen muss....#q

sind die denn noch zurechnungsfähig??? - ist echt klasse von dir sooo cool zu bleiben, manch anderem wäre der kragen geplatzt (was natürlich in so einer situation ehr kontraproduktiv wirkt...)

ich denke das läßt sich ohne große probleme lösen, ihr habt ja nicht absichtlich gegen irgendwas verstoßen, sondern habt lediglich eine schlechte beschilderung falsch interpretiert... - in diesem fall wäre es den meisten von uns nicht anders ergangen...#d - die sind selber schuld!!!

...sende infos wie es weitergeht - wenn die nen totalen aufstand machen, sende mal email adresse von dem vereinsvorstand per pn an die kollegen die hier posten,
dann können wir die mal mit mails bombardieren |evil:

grüße meinerseits an den "netten kontrolleur" der anscheinend seine eigenen probleme mit so´ner moppelkotze ausleben muss...


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ...sende infos wie es weitergeht - wenn die nen totalen aufstand machen, sende mal email adresse von dem vereinsvorstand per pn an die kollegen die hier posten,
> dann können wir die mal mit mails bombardieren |evil:


 
Ist auf jeden Fall gar keine so schlecht Idee...allerdings keinen Terror sondern einfach mal wie wir die Sache sehen... 
Vielleicht hilft das ja ein wenig, denn das AB ist nunmal kein unbekanntes Forum wo sich die Angler treffen...


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ist doch wie bei parkverbotsschildern. am anfang und ende sind die pfeile, steht eins in der mitte sind pfeile in beide richtungen abgebildet!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Also das Verhalten dieses Kontrolleurs ist plakativ gesprochen unter aller Sau.
In Frankreich am Rhein gibt es auch "Schongebiete". Die sind teilweise ähnlich irreführend beschildert, das Zweitschild das die Sache aufklären würde ist dann sogar 1700 Meter entfernt.
Die franz. Kontrolleure und die Gendarmerie sind auch nicht gerade für ihre Zartheit bekannt 
Trotzdem weisen die dann immer auf den Fehler hin, erklären einem die Sache und machen nur einen Vermerk.
Erst im Wiederholungsfalle wird man bestraft.

Was bei euch läuft scheint Absicht zu sein. Toller Verein.


----------



## GiantKiller (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ihr wart zu dritt wie könnt ihr euch sowas gefallen lassen?

Ich lasse mich von niemanden kontrollieren, der sich nicht ausweisen kann oder offensichtlich als Beamter zu erkennen ist.

Weiterhin hätte ich direkt die Polizei gerufen.

Dass der Angelverein sich nicht sofort darum kümmert ist auch eine Sauerei, aber solche willkürlichen Vorgehensweisen sind leider in derartigen Vereinen gang und gäbe...


----------



## Sharixxa (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ne,ne....

ich wuerde dort bei der Vorsprache mit dem Vorstand gleich mit einem Anwalt anruecken, bevor da von den spezis noch einer auf die Idee kommt die Tatsachen zu verdrehen. Ich wuerde darauf pochen dem Kontrolleur die Vollmacht zu entziehen. Faeddisch.

Wer weiss bei wievielen der das schon so gemacht hat.

So gehts jo net !

Shari


----------



## DogTag (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Ihr wart zu dritt wie könnt ihr euch sowas gefallen lassen?
> 
> Ich lasse mich von niemanden kontrollieren, der sich nicht ausweisen kann oder offensichtlich als Beamter zu erkennen ist.


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht, ehrlich gesagt. Ich hatte auch mal so einen Fall, wo sich ein Kontrolleur per se weigerte mir seinen Ausweis zu zeigen. Er drohte mir dann damit, dass er meine Taschen durchsuchen und mein komplettes Angelzeugs beschlagnahmen würde. Er fragte dann, ob ich gegen ihn tatsächlich Gewalt anwenden würde, was ich mit einem klaren und unmissverständlichen JA beantwortet habe. Ich habe ihm dann ebenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ich ihn unter diesen Umständen nach dem Jedermanns-Gesetz festnehmen, die Polizei ruf und ihn wegen Diebstahls anzeigen werde.

Meinen Schein, schon gar nicht mein Tackle, lasse ich mir von niemandem abnehmen. Es sei denn, er ist dazu befugt.

Ihr wart zu dritt? Hattet ihr Angst? Hat der "Kontrolleur" euch so eingeschüchtert?

Ganz ehrlich...
So eine Situation ist ziemlich blöd und natürlich hast du dich in erste Linie ja auch korrekt verhalten, in dem du im nicht das Gesicht verbogen hast. Aber das ist ja genau der selbe Fall, wenn ich jemandem auf der Straße den Sportauspuff abmontiere mit dem Argument, dass dieser zu laut ist und ich den erstmal einkassiere.

Auch wenn Gewalt nie die beste Lösung ist, so hätte ich dem Herren Kontrolleur hier mit Sicherheit - auch mit körperlichem Einsatz - den Schein ebenfalls wieder abgenommen. Ich kann das gar nicht glauben...

Eine Frage noch: Hat er dir den Bundesfischereischein abgenommen oder nur den Jahres-/Vereinsschein von diesem Gewässer? Ich gehe davon aus, dass er dir die blaue Karte abgenommen hat, oder?

Korrekt verhalten hin oder her...ich würde den nicht so einfach abgeben


----------



## Endo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Hallo Da! 

 #rdas du so ruhig geblieben bist!
Ich kann solche Penner gar nicht ab!(nix gegen Fischereiaufseher!) Ich hätte den warscheinlich gefressen:e


----------



## Ascanius (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

also ich würde auf jeden fall mal meinen anwalt anrufen und mit dem rücksprache halten was er rechtlich gesehen dazu sagt. weil man dann auf jeden fall vor dem ausschuss was auch immer wesentlich besser argumentieren kann.


----------



## Fischstäbchen75 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ein Tip wenn es nur der Tagesschein war.lass es darauf beruhen,in Laer ticken die ein wenig anders#q....Geld Sparen sich von den..ohnehin nicht so tollen Gewässern fernhalten....

Fahr 5  oder 15 Km weiter und hol dir was für Warendorf oder Versmold da sind die Humaner...in Laer gabs schon öfter Ärger


----------



## BlackShark (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Danke an alle für eure Meinungen, die sich mit unseren decken.

Ich dachte schon, dass wir übertrieben reagiert haben und sofort den Vorstandsvorsitzenden Sonntag angerufen haben.#c

Bei nächsten Mal werden wir jetzt sicherlich anders reagieren, wir sind ja noch Anfänger , erst seit März 07 dabei.

Wir haben jetzt 2 Briefe an den Ehrenausschuss geschrieben um die Sache so schnell wie möglich zu klären.

Ich werde euch über den weiteren Verlauf informieren.

Vielleicht hat die Geschichte ja was positives und es werden andere Angler von diesem See gewarnt.


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich habe bis eben still itgelsen und wollte mich eigentlich ruhig verhalten. Aber das ist echt zuviel.

Recht hin oder her:

1.) Rechtsauskunft vom Rechtsanwalt besorgen.
     Das hat den Vorteil, dass man argumentativ auf der    
     sicheren Seite ist, *bevor* der Ehrenausschuss tagt. Hat 
     man zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Rechtssicherheit, 
     verschleppt sich der Sachverhalt weiter und es geht 
     wertvolle Zeit verloren.

2.) Unbedingt über den Anwalt klären, ob das Verhalten des 
     Fischereiaufsehers rechtens war. Zumindest scheint mir 
     die Vorgehensweise zwar rechtens, in Anbetracht der 
     Sachlage (Beschilderung) jedoch unangemessen. Hier ist 
     die Verhältnismässigkeit der Mittel nicht gegeben, um das 
     mal so auszudrücken. Ein Hinweis des Aufsehers hätte zum 
     gleichen Erfolg geführt.

3.) Es ist zu überlegen, ob man diese Geschichte *nach* Klärung 
     aller Sachverhalte nicht der örtlichen Presse zukommen 
     lässt. Sicherlich nur lokal interessant, jedoch verhindert 
     man so weitere dieser Verhaltensweisen seitens der 
     Aufseher. Schulung tut not !!


Und damit es nicht heisst, ich hätte keine Ahnung:

Bin selbst im Vorstand unseres Vereins aktiv tätig, und war bis vor kurzem (schnief) Fischereiaufseher (Zeitraum abgelaufen und Lehrgangsplatz zurückgeben müssen, da Termin nicht passte, doppelschnief).
Und jetzt das beste. Auch wir haben bei uns ähnliche Aufseher gehabt. Die haben wir kurzerhand nicht verlängert.


Zum Schluß:
Richtig reagiert und ruhig geblieben. Großes Lob meinerseits.
#r


----------



## zanderzahn (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@ blackshark: auf jeden fall gut, daß du die situation dort gepostet hast!!! schon allein wegen der warnung an alle angler die dort mal hingehen wollen #6 - diese zustände wünscht sich kein angler und deshalb: DANKE!!!

@ fischstäbchen75: bin selber im waf verein und kann sagen, dass dort auch einige "selbsternannte-ich scheiss jeden an der mir nicht passt-möchtegern-aufseher"#d rumrennen, aber die wirklich was zu sagen haben sind ok...


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Allein die Tatsache, dass sich Dein Verein nicht sofort um die Angelegenheit kümmert zeigt, dass man sich nicht Wirklich um die Zufriedenheit neuer Mitglieder kümmert.

Ich würde mir auch die Zeit bis der ''Rat der Weisen'' sein Urteil fällt anteilig am Beitrag erstatten lassen.

Alles was Du sagst lässt auf verkrustete Strukturen schließen.
Ich würde mir diese willkürliche Behandlung nicht gefallen lassen und den Fall auch an die Presse weitertragen.


----------



## -arne- (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Hallo,

ich kann zwar nicht wirklich was zu dem Thema beitragen, da ich es auch für eine große Schweinerei halte, aber den/die/das NWA kann man sich nicht als kleinen, "normalen" Verein vorstellen. Bei über 7000 Mitgliedern dauert es wohl erstmal einige Zeit bis das geregelt wird. 

Blackshark: Hast du eigentlich schon den [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Leiter der Fischereiaufsicht kontaktiert? Der sollte über sowas doch auch immer informiert werden, oder nicht? [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]http://www.nwaev.de/html/vorstand.html[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Schönen Gruß,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Arne[/FONT]


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ich hab auch im stillen mitgelesen und eigentlich gehofft, dass "toni1962" evtl. ein paar tolle ratschläge zu der angelegenheit hat, da sich zu anderen sacen recht kompetent im sinne der rechtsprechung geäußert hat.

aber "giantkiller" hat recht. diesen vorfall würde ich der presse melden. und nicht nur dem örtlichen tagesblatt, sondern auch in den einschlägig bekannten angelzeitschriften wie blinker, fisch&fang, esox, usw. bekannt machen.
mal sehen, was dann passiert, wenn tausende angler, die vorstände der dachverbände und andere, die die zeitschriften noch lesen darüber befinden.
da wird bestimmt einen riesen druck auf den verein ausgeübt werden, so dass es bei einer verwarnung für euch bleiben wird. schließlich ist es bei der falschen beschilderung fast eine "arglistige täuschung" und eine unverfrorenheit euch nicht einfach nur zu verwarnen, sondern euch gleich die scheine abzunehmen.


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

hi

Also bin zwar in Nds als Aufseher tätig aber habe mal im schlauen Buch geguckt was da zu steht.Für die die meinen das darf er doch gar nicht lese hier.

Gemeinden können auch geeignete andere nicht in ihren Diensten stehenden Personen zu Fischereiaufsehern stellen.
Sie werden auf Vorschlag ihres Dienstherren bestellt oder abberufen.Da sie zur Gemeinde in keinem Dienstverhältnis stehen müssen,aber auch ebenso können,haftet diese nicht für ihre tätigkeit.Dennoch wird solch ein Fischereiaufseher mit der Bestellung mit einer öffentlichen Tätigkeit betraut,die mit hoheitlichen Befugnissen verbunden ist.Er hat damit die Rechtsstellung eines Beliehenen.
Die Fischereiaufseher entsprechen etwa den Jagdaufsehern nach § 25 BJG sowie Feld und Forsthütern nach § 16 FFOG.

Alle bestellten Vollzugzbeamten haben die Befugnisse
Durchsuchungen von Gegenständen.
Betreten von Grundstücken.
Befahren von Gewässern.
Ausserdem haben sie Berechtigung Ausweise zu Prüfen.

Gleiches gilt für die auf Grund des Beliehenen bestellten Fischereiaufsehers.Weitere Befugnisse stehen ihnen nicht zu sondern nur den Vollzugsbeamten selbst,also denjenigen die sich in einem Dienstverhältnis zur Gemeinde,und sei es als Ehrenbeamter befinden Gemäß § $ VollzBeaVO sind insbesondere

Anordnungsbefugnis auf Grund §11 Nds SoG;

Identitätsfeststellung § 12 Nds SOG;

Platzverweisung $ 15 Nds SOG;

Durchsuchungen von Personen und Sachen z.b Fischereifahrzeuge insgesamt,nicht nur beschränkt auf Sachen.

Sicherstellung von Sachen § 24 Nds SOG; 

Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwangs §§ 49 bis 53 Nds SOG; mit Ausnahme des Waffengebrauchs.

Für den Umfang der zustehenden Befugnisse kommt es auf deren Erfoderlichkeit bei der Ausübung der Tätigkeit an § 4 Satz § VollzBeaVo.Dementsprechend ist der Umfang bei der Bestellung zu bestimmen § 5 Abs. 1. VollzBeaVO.

Zuständig ist die Gemeinde für die Bestellung in deren Bezirk in die die betreffende Person tätig werden soll.Die Gemeinde in deren Gebiet sie wohnt ist nicht maßgebend.Ein Vollzugsbeamter oder Fischereiaufseher kann auch von einer weiteren Gemeinde für ihr Hoheitsgebiet berufen werden.

Die Gemeinden sind ebenfalls befugt,bei ihnen tätige Personen zu Vollzugsbeamten für die Fischereiaufsicht in Binnengewässern zu bestellen,oder zu benennen.§ 72 Abs.2 NGO 


Das heist jeder Fischereiaufseher kann zu einem Vollzugsbeamten bestellt werden.

Sicherlich ist das nicht die feine Art mit Anglern um zu gehen,und meine Kontrollen finden freundlich statt,und bei einmaligen Fehlern gibs ne Verwarnung.Aber solange ihr nicht genau darüber bescheid weist was für eine beleihung er im Dienste seiner tätigkeit hat,würde ich mit Anwalt warten, und erstmal die Ehrenratssitzung abwarten.
Auch wenn es eine Sauerei für euch ist,und ihr meint ihr seid im Recht,heist das noch nicht das auch so gesehen wird,und nachher habt ihr hohe Kosten und Ärgert euch,weil es doch nix brachte, oder es bleibt nur bei ner Verwarnung,was man euch wünschen tut,also auch ich finde es ein bißchen übertrieben vom Herrn Aufseher xxxxxx |wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

das ist ja alles gut und schön, was du hier schreibst und auch nicht unwichtig, aber wenn die beschilderung des gewässers aufgrund der unfähigkeit der gemeinde und deren verfügten, dann sollten die mal ein weng locker bleiben und nachsicht zeigen, anstatt gleich nen larry zu machen.
man sollte doch immer seine mittel entsprechend der situation anwenden. und das hat in dieser situation noch nicht mal was mit "gnade vor recht" zu tun.
das ist das gleiche, wie wenn du dein auto vor nem parkverbotsschid abstellst und dann doch ein ticket bekommst, weil du das schild vor 150m nicht gesehen hast...

p.s.: das niedersächs. fischereigesetz ist eh total fürn arsch...


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> das ist ja alles gut und schön, was du hier schreibst und auch nicht unwichtig, aber wenn die beschilderung des gewässers aufgrund der unfähigkeit der gemeinde und deren verfügten, dann sollten die mal ein weng locker bleiben und nachsicht zeigen, anstatt gleich nen larry zu machen.
> man sollte doch immer seine mittel entsprechend der situation anwenden. und das hat in dieser situation noch nicht mal was mit "gnade vor recht" zu tun.
> das ist das gleiche, wie wenn du dein auto vor nem parkverbotsschid abstellst und dann doch ein ticket bekommst, weil du das schild vor 150m nicht gesehen hast...
> 
> p.s.: das niedersächs. fischereigesetz ist eh total fürn arsch...


 

Habe Ich gesagt das ich es gut finde was da geschehen ist????wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest würdest Du dich nicht angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Fischereiaufseher müssen sich jedem ausweißen deshalb frag ich mich grad was dass den für einer war


----------



## Felix 1969 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

|gr:Ich glaub ich wär ausgerastet.Unverschämtheit einen so auflaufen zu lassen#4


----------



## schlot (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Finde der Aufseher hätte die Sache erläutern können und euch auf zu fordern den Platz zu wechseln!
Anscheinend gibt es hier auch Typen die möglichst viele Scheine einziehen um hinterher zu prahlen wie erfolgreich sie sind!


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

gibt es hier eigentlich schon neuigkeiten???


----------



## BlackShark (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

So wie @Gründler geschrieben hat, müssen wir wohl mit allen Aktionen (Anwalt,Presse,usw) abwarten . Der Prüfer hat die Zulassung, Papiere usw um Kontrollen zu machen. Richtig wäre also erstmal alles zu befolgen was der sagt, damit von unserer Seite alles sauber läuft und keiner uns was vorwerfen kann.
Danach können wir uns dagegen wehren und alles verwenden was der Prüfer nicht korrekt gemacht hat. 
Wir haben letzten Montag zwei Stellungnahmen an den Ehrenausschuß abgeschickt  in schriftlicher Form mit Fotos, bis heute haben wir noch nichts gehört. Das könnte daran liegen, dass der Verein ca8000 Mitglieder hat und evtl jeder sagt "ich bin unschuldig" wenn ihm der Schein weggenommen wird.
Es bleibt uns also nichts weiter übrig als bis zum 18.07 zu warten bis der Ehrenausschuß zusammenkommt um darüber zu beraten. 
Bis dahin stehen wir in Verdacht gegen die Vereinsregeln verstoßen zu haben, also haben wir auch keine Schadenersatzansprüche wegen gezahlter Beiträge usw. weil keiner von Eherenausschuß sich damit befasst hat.
Erst nach der Anhörung und Entscheidung des Ehrenausschußes können wir was unternehmen.

Tja leider läuft es diesen Weg, und es ist traurig das man sich mit sowas befassen muss, wenn man einfach einem Hobby nachgehen will, zur Stressabbau und einfach mal die Natur geniessen.


----------



## GiantKiller (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Eigentlich ist man in Deutschland unschludig bis man von einem Richter verurteilt wird. Insofern solltet ihr eigentlich weiterangeln dürfen.


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist man in Deutschland unschludig bis man von einem Richter verurteilt wird. Insofern solltet ihr eigentlich weiterangeln dürfen.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz, aber das alles zu erklären dauert mir zu lange viele Gesetze viele Regeln.
Also die kurze Version.
Ohne gültige Papiere darfst Du gar nicht Angeln gehen.Und wenn ein Vereinsverstoß vorliegt in diesem Fall Schein weg,und dieser noch nicht verhandelt wurde darfst Du das Gewässer nicht beangeln.Woher sollen ander Aufsichtpersonen wissen was da passiert ist,Polizei Staatliche Aufseher usw.
Sie sollen erstmal die Ehrenratsverhandlung abwarten und erstmal sehen was Ihnen vorgeworfen wird.Danach können sie Ihre Version an Tag legen,und das berüchtigte Schild und den ganzen Ablauf des Vorfalls schildern.
Wenn Sie jetzt ohne Papiere erwischt werden kann das ganz tief ins Auge gehen(Vereinsausstoß,Geldstrafe usw usw)
Ich verhandele genau Solche fälle,das heist ich bin Obmann für alle anderen Aufseher in meinen Bezirk Bereich.
Und ich rate dazu erstmal ein vernünftiges Gespräch zu suchen vernünftig zu Schildern was passiert ist,und wenn dann alle Stricke reißen dann kann man immer noch gegen Vorgehen.
Normalerweise werden Erstverursacher mit einer Verwarnung oder einer geringen Strafe verurteilt,was aber von der schwerre des Vorfalls abhängt.
Und wenn sie jetzt vernünftig mit dem Verein reden,wird es nicht so schlimm als alle Hebel auf Rot und Angriff zu stellen. |wavey:


----------



## melis (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@ gründler
Als Obmann, was darf so ein Aufseher und was nicht?


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



melis schrieb:


> @ gründler
> Als Obmann, was darf so ein Aufseher und was nicht?


 
guckst du bißchen tiefer anderer post|wavey:


----------



## melis (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Habe ich schon gelesen, ich dachte du könntest es etwas präzisieren. Und ganz klar schreiben in stichpunkten darf, darf nicht. Ist es von Bundesland zu Bundesland anderes geregelt? Danke schön.


----------



## Gralf (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



melis schrieb:


> @ gründler
> Als Obmann, was darf so ein Aufseher und was nicht?



Ich habe hier eine Stelle gefunden wo steht was ein Aufseher darf und was nicht. Für NRW.

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/service/download/merkblatt.pdf

Das er sicherstellen aber nicht beschlagnahmen darf steht unter 5.2.3


----------



## GiantKiller (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



gründler schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz, aber das alles zu erklären dauert mir zu lange viele Gesetze viele Regeln.
> Also die kurze Version.
> Ohne gültige Papiere darfst Du gar nicht Angeln gehen.Und wenn ein Vereinsverstoß vorliegt in diesem Fall Schein weg,und dieser noch nicht verhandelt wurde darfst Du das Gewässer nicht beangeln.Woher sollen ander Aufsichtpersonen wissen was da passiert ist,Polizei Staatliche Aufseher usw.



vielleicht habe ich es etwas unglücklich formuliert, aber ich denke ich habe die Sache im Kern getroffen.

In Deutschland ist es keineswegs üblich jemanden, der im Verdacht steht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen zu haben, noch vor einer Verhandlung etwas präventiv zu verbieten.

Als Beispiel möchte ich hier Geschwindigkeitskontrollen anführen, niemand, der mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit rausgezogen wird bekommt sofort den Führerschein abgenommen.
Insofern scheinen mir persönlich die Praktiken in diesem Verein nicht sonderlich rechtsstaatlich.


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

typisch deutsches vereinswesen.


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> vielleicht habe ich es etwas unglücklich formuliert, aber ich denke ich habe die Sache im Kern getroffen.
> 
> In Deutschland ist es keineswegs üblich jemanden, der im Verdacht steht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen zu haben, noch vor einer Verhandlung etwas präventiv zu verbieten.
> 
> ...



Da bist du aber schon ein wenig schief gewickelt. Die Polizei kann dir durchaus sofort den Schein abnehmen oder dein Auto beschlagnahmen. Die machen das auch, keine Sorge...

Genauso kann der Besitzer eines Gewässers dir sofort das Fischen an seinem Gewässer verbieten, wieso sollte das nicht rechtsstaatlich sein? Im Gegenteil! Wenn das NICHT möglich wäre, das wäre nicht rechtsstaatlich sondern Anarchie.

Das unabhängig davon dass der hier besprochene Fall mal wieder typisch depperter Aufseher ist. Da so auf die Kacke haun ist völlig hirnrissig. Ist halt wieder einer wo daheim die Frau die Hosen anhat, dann lässts er an anderen aus


----------



## Ammersee-angler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich finds echt krass, in Deutschland kommt man leichter an Drogen ran, als das man Angeln gehen kann.


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich finds echt krass, in Deutschland kommt man leichter an Drogen ran, als das man Angeln gehen kann.



!!!!
Und Angler werden für das Freilassen einen Fisches härter bestraft als "Schwarzfischer" wegen Diebstahl (geschlossenes Gewässer mal unterstellt).
Was lernen wir daraus? Wir sollten alle schwarzfischen oder wie?
Schon reichlich seltsam ja.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Manchmal ist alles so kompliziert, frei nach dem Motto warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht. Die die sich oft über nicht ganz korrekte Sachen, die andere machen aufregen, machen doch selber den größten scheiß. Der Aufseher könnte doch einfach sagen, sorry hab nen scheiß Tag gehabt, und fertig


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



melis schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gelesen, ich dachte du könntest es etwas präzisieren. Und ganz klar schreiben in stichpunkten darf, darf nicht. Ist es von Bundesland zu Bundesland anderes geregelt? Danke schön.


 
hi ja es ist in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt,ich zitierte aus meinen Gesetzes Papieren Niedersachsen.Aber wenn er als Aufseher als Vollzugsbefugter beliehen ist, darf er den Schein einziehen.Aber wie gesagt jedes Land hat seine Regeln.#h


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine Stelle gefunden wo steht was ein Aufseher darf und was nicht. Für NRW.
> 
> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/service/download/merkblatt.pdf
> 
> Das er sicherstellen aber nicht beschlagnahmen darf steht unter 5.2.3


 
richtig,aber bei uns kann ein Aufseher auch als Vollzugsbeamter beliehen werden und dann darf er beschlagnahmen.#h


----------



## darth carper (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist ob es sich bei dem See um ein Gewässer der Gemeinde oder um das eines privaten Vereines handelt?
Handelt es sich bei der Schutzzone um eine vom Verein oder von der Fischereibehörde ausgewiesene Zone? Man muß da nämlich deutlich unterscheiden zwischen Zivil- und Straf- bzw. in diesem Fall Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht.

Was hätte es gebracht die Polizei zu rufen?
Der Fischereiaufseher hätte auf das zweite Schild verwiesen und wäre, was den Verstoß beträfe, erstmal im Recht gewesen.

Ich glaube aber auch, daß die Einziehung des Scheines aufgrund einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nicht verhältnismäßig war. 

Das das Schild absolut nicht geeignet ist, steht für mich auch außer Frage.
Leider heißt es in Deutschland aber, daß Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt.
Genausogut kann man den Vorwurf machen, sich als Neuling nicht genau über die Bestimmungen am Wasser informiert zu haben.

Hier wurde schon die Anzeige wegen Diebstahls angesprochen!
In meinen Augen völliger Quatsch, weil es schon an der Zueignungsabsicht des Fischereiaufsehers scheitert. Der will den Schein ja nicht behalten, sondern an den Vorstand weitergeben. Daher erhält er noch nichtmal ein Dudu, sondern die Sache wäre noch vor Verfahrenseröffnung eingestellt worden.

@gründler
Ich bin ja auch nur Laie auf dem Gebiet der Fischereiaufsicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Fischereiaufseher einem Hilfsbeamten der Staatsanwaltschaft gleichzusetzen ist.
Wenn ihm die gleichen strafprozessualen Maßnahmen eingeräumt werden, wie einem Hilfsbeamten, dann darf er nicht nur dein Auto oder dich selbst, sondern unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen sogar deine Wohnung durchsuchen. Halte ich daher für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Da könnte ein Fischereiaufseher ja auf die Idee kommen, deine Wohnung zu durchsuchen, weil er z.B. weitere Angelruten gefahrenabwehrend sicherstellen wollte.
Daß er dich und dein Auto durchsuchen darf, halte ich auch für mehr als fragwürdig.
Amtliche Fischereiaufseher sind beliehene Personen, d.h. per Verwaltungsakt von der Behörde zur Wahrnehmung von hoheitlichen Aufgaben beauftragt, aber das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zur Hilfsbeamteneigenschaft und den sich daraus ergebenden Befugnissen.
Durchsuchungen von Personen oder deinem Auto gehören definitiv nicht zu diesen Befugnissen.

Des Weiteren kann ein Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft sicher etwas beschlagnahmen, der Fischereiaufseher ist aber kein Hilfsbeamter, also darf er auch nichts beschlagnahmen.

Also unter welchen rechtlichen Vorraussetzungen beschlagnahmt er die Angelpapiere?


@NorbertF

Beschreib mir mal einen Fall, wo die Polizei bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit einen Führerschein oder das Auto sichergestellt hat.
Da fehlt es nämlich absolut an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Bei Straftaten keine Frage, aber nicht bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten.


----------



## Schlurpsi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

mal abgesehen davon, das ich es nicht richtig finde,wie der Aufseher gehandelt hat.#dSollte man doch mal in Betracht ziehen,dass ihr drei euch auch nicht ganz korrekt verhalten habt.
Ich will euch auch keine Absicht unterstellen,aber wenn ich an ein mir fremdes Gewässer komme,muss ich mich im vorraus darüber informieren welche Vorschriften und Gesetze es dort gibt bzw.wann,wie,wo ich Angeln darf und wo eben nicht,welche Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse es gibt und was man sonst noch alles beachten muss.|kopfkrat
Bei uns im Verein sind eben diese Regelungen auf den Erlaubnissscheinen,die es am Jahresbeginn bei der Kartenausgabe gibt, auf der Rückseite vermerkt.
Wenn ich nun bei einer Kontrolle jemanden erwische der sich nicht an diese Regelungen hält, könnte man leicht zu dem Schluss kommen,das dies Absichtlich geschieht.
("wird schon keiner mitbekommen und wenn doch einfach Dumm stellen"#c)
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, möchte die Vorgehensweise des Aufsehers nicht rechtfertigen,man hätte dies auch anders regeln können.|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## antonio (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Schlurpsi schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, das ich es nicht richtig finde,wie der Aufseher gehandelt hat.#dSollte man doch mal in Betracht ziehen,dass ihr drei euch auch nicht ganz korrekt verhalten habt.
> Ich will euch auch keine Absicht unterstellen,aber wenn ich an ein mir fremdes Gewässer komme,muss ich mich im vorraus darüber informieren welche Vorschriften und Gesetze es dort gibt bzw.wann,wie,wo ich Angeln darf und wo eben nicht,welche Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse es gibt und was man sonst noch alles beachten muss.|kopfkrat
> Bei uns im Verein sind eben diese Regelungen auf den Erlaubnissscheinen,die es am Jahresbeginn bei der Kartenausgabe gibt, auf der Rückseite vermerkt.
> Wenn ich nun bei einer Kontrolle jemanden erwische der sich nicht an diese Regelungen hält, könnte man leicht zu dem Schluss kommen,das dies Absichtlich geschieht.
> ...



wenn nix weiter vermerkt war und solche schilder stehen wie sollman da was wissen.

gruß antonio


----------



## aal-andy (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Schlurpsi schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, das ich es nicht richtig finde,wie der Aufseher gehandelt hat.#dSollte man doch mal in Betracht ziehen,dass ihr drei euch auch nicht ganz korrekt verhalten habt.
> Ich will euch auch keine Absicht unterstellen,aber wenn ich an ein mir fremdes Gewässer komme,muss ich mich im vorraus darüber informieren welche Vorschriften und Gesetze es dort gibt bzw.wann,wie,wo ich Angeln darf und wo eben nicht,welche Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse es gibt und was man sonst noch alles beachten muss.|kopfkrat
> Bei uns im Verein sind eben diese Regelungen auf den Erlaubnissscheinen,die es am Jahresbeginn bei der Kartenausgabe gibt, auf der Rückseite vermerkt.


 
Warum haben die Drei sich nicht korrekt verhalten ? Ich hätte das Schild auch nicht anders interpretiert als die Drei, sie haben sich ordnungsgemäß in der entegengesetzten Richtung plaziert. Sollte auf den Erlaubnisscheinen gestanden haben, dass alle paar hundert Meter soche Schilder existieren, und ich vor Angelbeginn erstmal einen ausgiebigen Rund-Um-Lauf um den See machen muss, damit ich auch weiss wo diese stehen und gelten, widerrufe ich natürlich hiermit sofort meine Ansicht.



Schlurpsi schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun bei einer Kontrolle jemanden erwische der sich nicht an diese Regelungen hält, könnte man leicht zu dem Schluss kommen,das dies Absichtlich geschieht.
> ("wird schon keiner mitbekommen und wenn doch einfach Dumm stellen"#c)Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, möchte die Vorgehensweise des Aufsehers nicht rechtfertigen,man hätte dies auch anders regeln können.|bla:|bla:|bla:


 
Jemanden prinzipiell für seine Fehlverhalten Absicht zu unterstellen, finde ich schon recht krass. Ich denke da erstmal genau entgegengesetzt. Und was hätte man anders regeln können ? Der einzige, der etwas anders hätte regeln können und sollen ist in meinen Augen der Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Twyster (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ganz ehrlich so wie der Aufseher dürfte mich keiner kommen
Es seihe er will Schwimen und das ist mein ernst|engel:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



> Beschreib mir mal einen Fall, wo die Polizei bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit einen Führerschein oder das Auto sichergestellt hat.
> Da fehlt es nämlich absolut an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.


Na dann Park einfach öfters mal Falsch... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@gründler
Ich bin ja auch nur Laie auf dem Gebiet der Fischereiaufsicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Fischereiaufseher einem Hilfsbeamten der Staatsanwaltschaft gleichzusetzen ist.
Wenn ihm die gleichen strafprozessualen Maßnahmen eingeräumt werden, wie einem Hilfsbeamten, dann darf er nicht nur dein Auto oder dich selbst, sondern unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen sogar deine Wohnung durchsuchen. Halte ich daher für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Da könnte ein Fischereiaufseher ja auf die Idee kommen, deine Wohnung zu durchsuchen, weil er z.B. weitere Angelruten gefahrenabwehrend sicherstellen wollte.
Daß er dich und dein Auto durchsuchen darf, halte ich auch für mehr als fragwürdig.
Amtliche Fischereiaufseher sind beliehene Personen, d.h. per Verwaltungsakt von der Behörde zur Wahrnehmung von hoheitlichen Aufgaben beauftragt, aber das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zur Hilfsbeamteneigenschaft und den sich daraus ergebenden Befugnissen.
Durchsuchungen von Personen oder deinem Auto gehören definitiv nicht zu diesen Befugnissen.

Des Weiteren kann ein Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft sicher etwas beschlagnahmen, der Fischereiaufseher ist aber kein Hilfsbeamter, also darf er auch nichts beschlagnahmen.

Also unter welchen rechtlichen Vorraussetzungen beschlagnahmt er die Angelpapiere?







Ich habe jediglich aus meinen Gesetzes Buch für Fischereiaufsicht zitiert,und da steht das Aufseher als Vollzugsbeamte beliehen werden (können)nicht müssen aber es gibt solche Aufseher,siehe auch post weiter unten.
Und hier darf jeder Nds Aufseher bei Verstößen den Erlaubnisschein einziehen,nur nicht den VDSF Pass oder Sportfischerpass,oder Prüfungsbescheinigung es sei den er steht als Vollzugsbeliehener der Gemeinde Stadt Verwaltung als Vollzugsbeliehener da.So steht es im Gesetz Buch von Nds.

Siehe hier.

Gleiches gilt für die auf Grund des Beliehenen bestellten Fischereiaufsehers.Weitere Befugnisse stehen ihnen nicht zu sondern nur den Vollzugsbeamten selbst,also denjenigen die sich in einem Dienstverhältnis zur Gemeinde,und sei es als Ehrenbeamter befinden Gemäß §  VollzBeaVO sind insbesondere

Anordnungsbefugnis auf Grund §11 Nds SoG;

Identitätsfeststellung § 12 Nds SOG;

Platzverweisung § 15 Nds SOG;

Durchsuchungen von Personen und Sachen z.b Fischereifahrzeuge insgesamt,nicht nur beschränkt auf Sachen.

Sicherstellung von Sachen § 24 Nds SOG; 

Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwangs §§ 49 bis 53 Nds SOG; mit Ausnahme des Waffengebrauchs.

Für den Umfang der zustehenden Befugnisse kommt es auf deren Erfoderlichkeit bei der Ausübung der Tätigkeit an § 4 Satz § VollzBeaVo.Dementsprechend ist der Umfang bei der Bestellung zu bestimmen § 5 Abs. 1. VollzBeaVO.

Zuständig ist die Gemeinde für die Bestellung in deren Bezirk in die die betreffende Person tätig werden soll.Die Gemeinde in deren Gebiet sie wohnt ist nicht maßgebend.Ein Vollzugsbeamter oder Fischereiaufseher kann auch von einer weiteren Gemeinde für ihr Hoheitsgebiet berufen werden.

Die Gemeinden sind ebenfalls befugt,bei ihnen tätige Personen zu Vollzugsbeamten für die Fischereiaufsicht in Binnengewässern zu bestellen,oder zu benennen.§ 72 Abs.2 NGO 


Das heist jeder Fischereiaufseher kann zu einem Vollzugsbeamten bestellt werden.


----------



## darth carper (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ja, als vollzugsbeamter der fischereibehörde, aber nicht als hilfsbeamter der staatsanwaltschaft.
erst diese eigenschaft gibt ihnen das recht, durchsuchungen und beschlagnahmen durchzuführen.
damit wäre er in der handhabe einem polizeibeamten gleichgesetzt und auch die strafverfolgung mit allen konsequenzen läge in seiner hand. das ist aber nicht so.
also beliehene per verwaltungsakt von einer behörde eingesetzte personen nicht mit hilfsbeamten verwechseln.


mit welcher begründung darf er denn den erlaubnisschein einziehen, die für den sportfischerpaß nicht gilt?


----------



## darth carper (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@Geratefetischist

Das erklär mir mal?
Meinst du das Abschleppen von behindernd geparkten Fahrzeugen?
Das wird gemacht, allerdings nur als letzte Möglichkeit.
Vorher wird das Fahrzeug umgesetzt, als Wahl des mildesten Mittels.
Das wiederum ist aber was anderes, als einen Führerschein sicherzustellen, weil du bei Rot über die Ampel fährst.


----------



## darth carper (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich habe mal im Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz geguckt und ich kann nirgendwo eine Ermächtigungsgrundlage zum Durchsuchen von Personen und Autos finden.
Da steht drin das die Berechtigten die Fanggeräte, die Fischereibehälter und die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen (damit sind Boote gemeint) kontrollieren dürfen. Das steht glaube ich in jedem Fischereigesetz.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



darth carper schrieb:


> ja, als vollzugsbeamter der fischereibehörde, aber nicht als hilfsbeamter der staatsanwaltschaft.
> erst diese eigenschaft gibt ihnen das recht, durchsuchungen und beschlagnahmen durchzuführen.
> damit wäre er in der handhabe einem polizeibeamten gleichgesetzt und auch die strafverfolgung mit allen konsequenzen läge in seiner hand. das ist aber nicht so.
> also beliehene per verwaltungsakt von einer behörde eingesetzte personen nicht mit hilfsbeamten verwechseln.
> ...


Von Staatsanwalt habe ich nix gesagt,von der Fischereibehörde ist die Rede.
Bei Verstößen gegen Erlaubnisschein Regeln darf der Erlaubnisschein eingezogen werden und muß dem Verein oder dem Pächter vorgelegt werden,und die betreffenden Verstöße gemeldet werden.Danach wird dann der betreffende Verstoß
verhandelt.
Warum das so ist frag unsere Gesetzesmacher,ich kann nur sagen was hier steht,und was in Nds erlaubt ist.Und genau so wie es hier steht,schreibe ich es hier rein.


----------



## Schlurpsi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Warum haben die Drei sich nicht korrekt verhalten ? Ich hätte das Schild auch nicht anders interpretiert als die Drei, sie haben sich ordnungsgemäß in der entegengesetzten Richtung plaziert. Sollte auf den Erlaubnisscheinen gestanden haben, dass alle paar hundert Meter soche Schilder existieren, und ich vor Angelbeginn erstmal einen ausgiebigen Rund-Um-Lauf um den See machen muss, damit ich auch weiss wo diese stehen und gelten, widerrufe ich natürlich hiermit sofort meine Ansicht.


 
Wenn ich an fremden Gewässern über die örtlichen Begebenheiten nicht bescheid weis,muss ich mich vorher genauer informieren.Nicht einfach irgend wo hinsetzten und Angeln.Da sollte man doch mal vorher einen kleinen Rundgang einplanen um sich ein Bild machen zu können. 



> Jemanden prinzipiell für seine Fehlverhalten Absicht zu unterstellen, finde ich schon recht krass.


 
Prinzipiell unterstelle ich niemanden Absicht, aber mit der Zeit macht man so seine Erfahrungen.Gerade weil es immer wieder vorkommt, dass ausgerechnet im Laichschongebiet geangelt wird.Und das nicht nur von Ortsunkundigen. 



> Ich denke da erstmal genau entgegengesetzt. Und was hätte man anders regeln können ? Der einzige, der etwas anders hätte regeln können und sollen ist in meinen Augen der Fischereiaufseher.


 
Meine ich ja auch. Man hätte die Jungs darauf aufmerksam machen können ,sie hätten ihre Sachen gepackt und gut wär gewesen.Ausserdem hätte ich darauf gedrängt das man das Schild dementsprechend ändert.


----------



## GiantKiller (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Da bist du aber schon ein wenig schief gewickelt. Die Polizei kann dir durchaus sofort den Schein abnehmen oder dein Auto beschlagnahmen. Die machen das auch, keine Sorge...



Weisst du das oder glaubst du das nur?
Wenn du das weisst, hätte ich gerne einen Beleg dafür.

Nach meiner Rechtsauffassung darf mir die Polizei wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit wie Geschwindigkeitsübertretung keineswegs den FS geschweige denn das KFZ wegnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Nach meiner Rechtsauffassung darf mir die Polizei wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit wie Geschwindigkeitsübertretung keineswegs den FS geschweige denn das KFZ wegnehmen.


 
Nur wird der Polizei deine Rechtsauffassung ziemlich egal sein .. die ist es gewohnt mit Besserwissern/Uniformierten/Pseudojuristen/Jurastudenten umzugehen


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur wird der Polizei deine Rechtsauffassung ziemlich egal sein .. die ist es gewohnt mit Besserwissern/Uniformierten/Pseudojuristen/Jurastudenten umzugehen



#h so schauts aus...


----------



## Big Rolly (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



gründler schrieb:


> ........ kann das ganz tief ins Auge gehen(Vereinsausstoß,Geldstrafe usw usw)
> |wavey:




OK Geldstrafe wäre mir nicht egal , aber was interssiert in diesem Fall ein Vereinsausschluss.

In einem Verein,die so geistige Tiefflieger als Aufseher berufen,wäre ich eh die längste Zeit gewesen.


Wie schon einige hier meinten:

Ab an die große Glocke damit...


In diesem Sinne:  Hoffe für euch drei das alles gut ausgeht und sucht euch besser ein anderes Hausgewässer  :vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur wird der Polizei deine Rechtsauffassung ziemlich egal sein .. die ist es gewohnt mit Besserwissern/Uniformierten/Pseudojuristen/Jurastudenten umzugehen



warum sollte denn ein polizeibeamter wissentlich gegen gesetze verstoßen?


----------



## BlackShark (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

So wir wurden jetzt angeschrieben, dass uns Angeln in Laichschutzzone vorgeworfen wird und wir vor dem Ehrenausschuss sprechen können. Die "Verhandlung" ist am 18.07. Ich bin jetzt ganz gespannt wie die reagieren werden.

Falls wir gegen eine Wand laufen, dann werden wir andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, bis dahin warten wir ab.
Beschissen ist nur dass wir vom 24.06 - 18.07 definitiv nicht angeln dürfen, auch wenn es sich rausstellt das es ein Missverständniss war


----------



## Mario563 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> So wir wurden jetzt angeschrieben, dass uns Angeln in Laichschutzzone vorgeworfen wird und wir vor dem Ehrenausschuss sprechen können. Die "Verhandlung" ist am 18.07. Ich bin jetzt ganz gespannt wie die reagieren werden.
> 
> Falls wir gegen eine Wand laufen, dann werden wir andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, bis dahin warten wir ab.
> Beschissen ist nur dass wir vom 24.06 - 18.07 definitiv nicht angeln dürfen, auch wenn es sich rausstellt das es ein Missverständniss war


Drück Euch die Daumen das alle gut geht


----------



## fkpfkp (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Moin,

solltet ihr mit heiler Haut davonkommen, was unter den hier geschilderten Umständen eigentlich nur möglich ist, würde ich für den Monat Schadensersatz in Form einer Beitragsrückerstattung verlangen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## hotte50 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> solltet ihr mit heiler Haut davonkommen, was unter den hier geschilderten Umständen eigentlich nur möglich ist, würde ich für den Monat Schadensersatz in Form einer Beitragsrückerstattung verlangen. Viel Erfolg.



na ob das klappt mit der Beitragsrückerstattung |kopfkrat

immer wenn ich auswärts esse, versuche ich von meiner Frau ein "Kostgeldrückerstattung" zu bekommen. Die wird mir jedoch regelmäßig verweigert :q:q:q


----------



## fkpfkp (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

"versuche ich von meiner Frau ein "Kostgeldrückerstattung" zu bekommen. "

Schreibs als Arbeitsessen auf die Steuererklärung..... :q

Denke schon, dass sie ein Recht haben, den Beitrag für den Zeitraum zurückzuverlangen, wenn nachweislich ein Fehler des Aufsehers oder des Schild aufstellenden Vereins vorliegt. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## hotte50 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



kfp schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass sie ein Recht haben, den Beitrag für den Zeitraum zurückzuverlangen, wenn nachweislich ein Fehler des Aufsehers oder des Schild aufstellenden Vereins vorliegt. Versuch macht klug.



naja......ich war in meinem Leben bisher in insgesamt 12 Vereinen Mitglied.......und habe in keinem Verein erlebt, das sich tatsächlich immer an geltendes Recht gehalten wurde...!!!! 

Da es sich bei einigen dieser Rechtsverstöße meistens um, sagen wir mal Kleinigkeiten handelte, wurde diese Art der Rechtverstöße nie geahndet. Die meisten mir bekannten Vorstände von Vereinen halten sich selbst doch für kleine Götter..!!!! Was nicht heißen soll, das die vorgehensweise des hier geschilderten Falles etwas derartiges darstellt. Dazu sind meine Kenntnisse zu dieser Angelegenheit zu gering.


----------



## bassking (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Hallo.

Stehen auf den Schildern denn Meterangaben?

Wenn nicht, ist das gesamte Gewässer imho Laichschutzgebiet.

Infolgedessen wären sämtliche Angler, die am Gewässer anzutreffen sind, zu belangen.

Das linke Schild mit Pfeil nach Rechts wird vom Folgeschild rechts - ebenfalls mit Pfeil nach rechts, "abgelöst".

Da die logische Begrenzung des Laichschongebiets durch aufeinanderzeigende Pfeile somit ausgehebelt wurde(falsche Pfeilrichtung rechtes Schild) und begrenzende Meterangeben offensichtlich fehlen, ist den Pfeilrichtungen nach der gesamte Seeverlauf ZUM FISCHEN GESPERRT WORDEN.

So einfach ist das- vielleicht mal bei der "Güterverhandlung" ansprechen.

Übrigens ist nicht sicher, dass die 3 auch so davonkommen- oder gar Anspruch auf Rückerstattung hätten.

Im Falle einer "Verurteilung" seitens des Vereins, würde ich überlegen, die Sache zu verweigern- der Verein müsste dann offiziell gerichtlich tätig werden- was für den ein oder anderen Juristen ein vergnüglicher Prozeß werden dürfte... mit imho guten Chancen für die 3 , dass der Verein den Prozeß verliert und sowohl auf Forderungen sitzenbleibt als auch Prozeß und (auch gegnerische)Anwaltskosten zu tragen hätte...aber ich schweife ab.


Bassking


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Mir drängt sich die Frage auf, ob mit den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen auch eine Gewässerkarte ausgehändigt wurde, auf der das Schongebiet eingezeichnet ist. Das ist ja eigentlich Usus und würde die Sachlage ändern.

Ralf


----------



## BlackShark (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir drängt sich die Frage auf, ob mit den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen auch eine Gewässerkarte ausgehändigt wurde, auf der das Schongebiet eingezeichnet ist. Das ist ja eigentlich Usus und würde die Sachlage ändern.
> 
> Ralf




Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine Gewässerkarte für 10 EUR zu erwerben, was wir auch getan haben, es ist aber nichts eingetragen, es sind 3 oder 4 Heideseen die nebeneinander liegen auf den ersten ist anfüttern verboten, aber auf der karte sind die nicht nummeriert #q , also haben wir ganz auf anfüttern verzichtet. Die ganze Geschichte ist total bekloppt.


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör kommen würde
dann 
1. wat du willst mein schein nix Flens gibts hier nicht 
2. wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel genommen und ihm drohen....
3. wenn mein schein weg wäre einfach weiter angeln der hat mir nischt zu sagen (wegen dem schild)

#h#h#h Mfg lukas


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör kommen würde
> dann
> 1. wat du willst mein schein nix Flens gibts hier nicht
> 2. wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel genommen und ihm drohen....
> ...



|abgelehn|peinlich


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine Gewässerkarte für 10 EUR zu erwerben, was wir auch getan haben, es ist aber nichts eingetragen, es sind 3 oder 4 Heideseen die nebeneinander liegen auf den ersten ist anfüttern verboten, aber auf der karte sind die nicht nummeriert #q , also haben wir ganz auf anfüttern verzichtet. Die ganze Geschichte ist total bekloppt.


 
Jepp ist Sie ganz schön bekloppt...(alleine 10€ für die Gewässerkarte---)))lol)
bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht|kopfkrat!
Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## Enrick (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör *(der "kontrolör" ist ein "Kontrolleur")* kommen würde dann
> 1. wat du willst mein *(meinen)* schein nix Flens gibts hier nicht *(Gross-/Kleinschreibung, Interpunktion, Satzbau)*
> 2. wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel *(auch wenn Kescher und Stiel bei Grosskeschern i.d.R. getrennt sind, gilt immer noch der "Kescherstiel" in besagter Schreibweise)* genommen und ihm drohen....
> 3. wenn mein schein weg wäre einfach weiter angeln der hat mir nischt zu sagen (wegen dem schild) *(wegen des Schildes, auch hier wieder Gross-/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion)*
> ...


Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.

Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q

Gruß

Mat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.
> 
> Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q
> 
> ...


 
Kollege,was soll dies denn bitte schön|kopfkrat!?

Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## Parasol (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.
> 
> Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

nicht das *wie* aber das *was* Enrick damit sagen will, kann ich nur unterstützen.


----------



## Enrick (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Parasol schrieb:


> nicht das *wie* aber das *was* Enrick damit sagen will, kann ich nur unterstützen.



Danke.

Und um Hechthunter´s Frage zu beantworten :
Der Beitrag hat noch nicht einmal Grundschul-Niveau - ich wollte diese Aussage lediglich etwas "umschreiben" :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> Der Beitrag hat noch nicht einmal Grundschul-Niveau - ich wollte diese Aussage lediglich etwas "umschreiben" :g


 


Gut das du mit Tieren und nicht mit Menschen arbeitest.

Typisch deutsch und ohne Substanz.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gut das du mit Tieren und nicht mit Menschen arbeitest.
> 
> Typisch deutsch und ohne Substanz.
> 
> Uli



Das kann man so nur unterstreichen...


----------



## Fishing (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@sundvogel,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gut das du mit Tieren und nicht mit Menschen arbeitest.
> 
> Typisch deutsch und ohne Substanz.
> 
> Uli



                     Zitat von *Re-FLeX* 

 
                  also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör *(der "kontrolör" ist ein "Kontrolleur")* kommen würde dann
 1. wat du willst mein *(meinen)* schein nix Flens gibts hier nicht *(Gross-/Kleinschreibung, Interpunktion, Satzbau)*
 2. wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel *(auch wenn Kescher und Stiel bei Grosskeschern i.d.R. getrennt sind, gilt immer noch der "Kescherstiel" in besagter Schreibweise)* genommen und ihm drohen....
 3. wenn mein schein weg wäre einfach weiter angeln der hat mir nischt zu sagen (wegen dem schild) *(wegen des Schildes, auch hier wieder Gross-/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion)*
 - Zitatende

Sorry, dass ich jetzt mal eine Frage stellen muss, aber wen oder was meinst du mit Deiner Aussage "*Typisch deutsch und ohne Substanz.*"?


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör kommen würde
> dann
> 1. wat du willst mein schein nix Flens gibts hier nicht
> 2. wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel genommen und ihm drohen....
> ...


 
Sollte er mal hier bei uns Angeln,und meine wenigkeit Kontrolliert ihn,so soll er mal Drohen mit seinen Stiel.Danach hat er die längste Zeit geangelt.


----------



## melis (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch und ohne Substanz.


Das ist mit sicherheit nicht typisch deutsch!! Nur deine Aussage die ist es. 

@ ALL
Beachtet bitte das Thema des Threads.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.
> 
> Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q
> 
> ...


 
Damit meine ich, dass hier ein Junge angegriffen wird, der eine Meinung vertritt die zwar albern ist, aber immerhin hat er eine Meinung. 

Mangelhaft in rot. 

Was soll das?

Kann man über sowas nicht gelassen hinweg sehen ohne die Orthografiekeule raus zu holen? Offensichtlich nicht. Da man keine Aussage hat, die Substanz besitzt, spricht man eben die Rechtschreibung an.

Wenn das wirklich für einen selbst ein wesentliches Problem ist, dann kann man das anders sagen oder einen anderen Weg wählen, z.b. im Rahmen einer PN. Wenn man Heilpraktiker ist könnte man es ja auch mal mit Rechtschreibfernreiki versuchen. Ach moment, ich habe es erst jetzt im Profil gesehen, vielleicht klappt das ja nur bei Hamstern...

Dann noch das Zeugnis anzusprechen und einen Grinsesmilie dahinter zu setzen, finde ich ziemlich peinlich.

Eben typisch deutsch. Sekundärtugendwächter.

Man kann sich auch darüber freuen, das sich junge Menschen überhaupt in einem solchen Forum äußern und hier etwas verschriftlichen.

Dass das dann nicht immer der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, dafür wird wohl jeder Verständnis haben, der selbst mal jung war. Es sei denn man kann sowas unendlich tolles, wie andere über ihre Rechtschreibfehler zu informieren. 

Ich finde so etwas schlicht peinlich. Dusselige Besserwisserei...

In einem Angelforum hat so etwas meiner Ansicht nach nicht allzuviel zu suchen.

Jetzt reicht es hin.
Das Posing von Reflex hat schon viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, als ihm inhaltlich gebührt.


Uli


----------



## Enrick (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man Heilpraktiker ist könnte man es ja auch mal mit Rechtschreibfernreiki versuchen. Ach moment, ich habe es erst jetzt im Profil gesehen, vielleicht klappt das ja nur bei Hamstern...



Und was ist _das_ ?
Typischer Fall von Dummschwätzerei ?

Kommt bei Tieren glücklicherweise _nicht_ vor ...


----------



## mariophh (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



> Zitat von *Re-FLeX*
> 
> 
> _also wenn bei mir so ein arroganter kontrolör *(der "kontrolör" ist ein "Kontrolleur")* kommen würde dann
> ...





Enrick schrieb:


> Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.
> 
> Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q
> 
> ...



Hmmm, wo hier schon Oberlehrer gespielt wird, fällt mir doch gerade auf, dass, zumindest nach meinem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand, auch nach den Rechtschreibreformen die Großschreibung immernoch keine Grossschreibung ist, ebenso ist es ein Großkescher und kein Grosskescher. Straßen sind nämlich auch immernoch Straßen und keine Strassen... Auf Grund formaler und inhaltlicher Defizite ebenso *mangelhaft* mit Tendenz zu *ungenügend  *@ Enrick 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen (und nicht Grüssen)


----------



## aal-andy (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich denke, wenn jemand inhaltlich eines Kommentars anderer Meinung ist, kann und soll er das hier schreiben, gar keine Frage. Aber jemanden (in diesem Fall scheinbar auch noch ein Vertreter jüngerer Anglergeneration) wegen seiner Rechtschreibung so anzumachen, sei es auch nur zur Umschreibung, was man von der Meinung des Verfassers hält, finde ich in diesem Fall vom Niveau auch nicht viel besser. Auch ich denke natürlich anders als Re-Flex und würde anders reagieren, das beruht aber eher auf einer ganz anderen Lebenserfahrung, in Bezug auf mein Alter. Re-Flex, lass Dich nicht entmutigen und schreibe weiter hier im Board deine Ansichten, egal wie diese auch sein mögen !!


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, dass hier ein Junge angegriffen wird, der eine Meinung vertritt die zwar albern ist, aber immerhin hat er eine Meinung.
> 
> Mangelhaft in rot.
> 
> ...



|good:   

Vielleicht sollte ein "Oberlehrer-Thread" eingeführt werden, dort können sich die Jungs dann gegenseitig belehren :q


....ach ja.....sollten sich in meinen Postings Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler befinden.....diese sind beabsichtigt und der glückliche Finder darf sie behalten und meistbietend bei ebay verhökern.....3 - 2 - 1 .....:vik:


----------



## Ollek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Hmmmmm

www.klugschei**er.de   Die seite gibts wirklich


----------



## NorbertF (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Will jemand Popcorn? Oder ein Bier?


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Will jemand Popcorn? Oder ein Bier?



behalt's für dich.......nicht das Du zu kurz kommst :q:q:q


----------



## slowhand (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Will jemand Popcorn? Oder ein Bier?



Ich! Aber kein Bier. Morgens erstmal Caro-Kaffee oder heißen Kakao.
Bier gibt's dann heute abend beim Angeln...


----------



## Angler-NRW (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

1. Das Posting ist einfach nur dämlich (wenn er ihn schon hat Kescher stiel genommen und ihm drohen....).
2. Was regt ihr euch auf ? Ich finde es grausam das hier oftmals bei Postings nicht einmal Grundschul-Niveau herrscht.
Wenn die Urheber solcher Postings in der Schule nicht aufpassen, dann können sie ja wenigstens hier belehrt werden.
Wenn ich beispielsweise sehe wieviele hier mit *Hacken* angeln, wundert es mich, dass der Absatzmarkt für Beinprothesen in Deutschland nicht boomt.

All in one: |peinlich

@Enrick: |good:


----------



## hotte50 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Wenn die Urheber solcher Postings in der Schule nicht aufpassen, dann können sie ja wenigstens hier belehrt werden.



und genau deswegen benötigen wir hier einen "Oberlehrer-Thread". Dort kannst Du und andere dann von der Schule oder dem Schüler versäumtes nachholen.....#q

also gebt euch Mühe.....dann klappt's vielleicht :q:q:q

ach ja....eh ich es vergesse......

...hier werden noch ein paar "Oberlehrer" benötigt...|rolleyes

guckst Du hier:  http://www.fehler-haft.de/fehlerhaftes/?p=42


----------



## slowhand (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Zitat:
_
3. wenn mein schein weg wäre einfach weiter angeln der hat mir nischt zu sagen (wegen dem schild) *(wegen des Schildes, auch hier wieder Gross-/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion)*

#h#h#h Mfg lukas_

Mit viel Mühe und bei wohlwollender Betrachtung ist das gerade eben noch *mangelhaft*.

Da ist das Zeugnis wohl nicht so toll ausgefallen ... :q

Gruß

Mat


Also soweit ich weiß ist der Dativ in Kombination mit "wegen" durchaus erlaubt... Wird vom Duden als "umgangssprachlich korrekt" bezeichnet, ist also richtig und i.O.. Öfter mal den Duden lesen und weniger den Meerschweinchen die Hand auflegen.

Abgesehen davon ist das hier alles |offtopic, also jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Angler-NRW (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wenn hier gepostet wird, dass man Kontrolleure mit einem Stiel verprügelt ist das ok! ???????????????????????????????????????

Und wenn man dann schreibt, dass die Leute anscheinend in der Schule nicht aufgepasst haben, wofür ebenfalls die Rechtschreibung ein Indiz ist, dann wird man hier angegriffen. ???????????????????????????????????

Bei einigen Leuten scheint in der Schule echt ein wenig was schief gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Hummer (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Bitte kommt doch wieder zum Thema zurück. Das war m.E. doch nur ein bißchen pubertäres Imponiergehabe von ReFlex, das man nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen sollte.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Angler-NRW (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ok #6


----------



## Enrick (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Wenn hier gepostet wird, dass man Kontrolleure mit einem Stiel verprügelt ist das ok! ???????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Und wenn man dann schreibt, dass die Leute anscheinend in der Schule nicht aufgepasst haben, wofür ebenfalls die Rechtschreibung ein Indiz ist, dann wird man hier angegriffen. ???????????????????????????????????
> 
> Bei einigen Leuten scheint in der Schule echt ein wenig was schief gelaufen zu sein.



Nicht aufregen ... das sind Kollateralschäden, die lassen sich nicht so einfach ausbügeln ... :q

Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen :
Was ist denn nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ?
Schon irgendwas passiert ?

Falls nicht :
- Frist setzen (Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den 1. Vorsitzenden, 14 Tage sollten angemessen sein).
- Falls die Frist nicht eingehalten wird, mit Strafanzeige drohen. Dazu braucht´s keinen Rechtsanwalt; geht einfach mal mit den Photos zum Rechtspfleger des örtlichen Amtsgerichts und fragt mal, was er/sie davon hält. Dort darf man zwar keine Rechtsberatung leisten, erfährt aber i.d.R. "durch die Blume", was in so einem Fall Usus ist.
Ich würde dort sogar nachfragen, ob man den Verein nicht mit einer einstweiligen Anordnung zur Herausgabe der Scheine zwingen kann ... klingt zwar etwas übertrieben, würde ich aber trotzdem probieren - allein aus Prinzip.


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Hummer schrieb:


> Bitte kommt doch wieder zum Thema zurück. Das war m.E. doch nur ein bißchen pubertäres Imponiergehabe von ReFlex, das man nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen sollte.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 

|good:

Mich interessiert es nämlich sehr, wie diese ganze Geschichte weitergeht... Grammatikdiskussionen haben mich schon in der Schule gelangweilt!

Also, Themenersteller: Reiss das Ruder wieder an dich und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## dat_geit (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Anscheinend haben hier mal wieder einige vergessen den Inhalt des eigentlichen Thread zu lesen.
Denn Fakt ist, dass die Sache erst am 18.7 verhandelt wird.

Wer lesen kann..........:m


----------



## mariophh (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ja und was machen wir bis dahin? Weiter auf 14 Jährigen rumhacken,  Rechtschreibfehler machen, oder lieber ebendiese suchen?? Hat doch gerade so viel Spaß gebracht!!

Ok, doofer Scherz... nachdem ich mich in den fröhlichen OT-Reigen eingereiht habe -konnte mir den Kommentar zu dieser fragwürdigen Zeugnisvergabe aber irgendwie nicht verkneifen- werde ich jetzt still und geduldig bis 18. warten und mir so lange nen anderen Thread zum Unfug schreiben suchen...|supergri

Hoffe, dass das eigentliche Thema dann aber auch fortgesetzt wird, da es mich schon interessiert, wie diese unglaubliche Geschichte endet... Kann/will mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht zu Gunsten der 3 ausgeht, alles andere wäre in meinen Augen eine Farce... 


#h


----------



## frummel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

ich bin auch mal total gespannt... heidesee wollt ich demnächst auch mal hinne..

und sorry für evtl. rechtsschreibfähler..


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



mariophh schrieb:


> ja und was machen wir bis dahin? Weiter auf 14 Jährigen rumhacken,



aber bitte nur mit Abha*ck*matte!
*duckundweg*


----------



## Enrick (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben hier mal wieder einige vergessen den Inhalt des eigentlichen Thread zu lesen.
> Denn Fakt ist, dass die Sache erst am 18.7 verhandelt wird.
> 
> Wer lesen kann..........:m



Jo, am 18.07. wird verhandelt - vor dem so genannten "Ehrengericht".
Und ob da was verhandelt wird oder irgendwo ein Sack Reis umfällt, ist letztendlich absolut Peng.

Wie die Entscheidung bei dieser "Verhandlung" ausfallen wird wenn man den Dingen ihren Lauf lässt dürfte klar auf der Hand liegen, oder ?
Da hackt die eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus ...

Wenn die Betroffenen dagegen bereits mit einem Aktenzeichen aufwarten können oder sogar noch schwereres Geschütz in der Tasche haben, dürfte sich der Kram nicht so leicht unter den Tisch kehren lassen.

Deshalb :
Jungs, macht Druck und lasst den Sch*** hochoffiziell werden ! Zumindest aber einen Rechtsanwalt konsultieren !


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@Enrick  #6.

Siehe Post Nr.: 57

Was hier passieren wird ist jetzt schon klar:
Das Ehrengericht tagt, es folgt die Feststellung der Rechtmäßigkeit der Konrolle, die Unterstützung des Fischereiaufsehers, die Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit der Nutzung des Angelpatzes.....
Und zum Schluß kommt man zu der Feststellung, dass bei richtiger Handhabung und Gewässerbegehung dieses Fehlverhalten hätte vermieden werden können.
Ergo: Der wenn auch temporäre Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis für dieses Gewässer war Rechtmäßig / verbindlich.


Ich wäre erstaunt, wenn ein anderer Verlauf einträte.......

Wie gesagt.. Post Nr.: 57


|wavey:


----------



## Fishing (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> ...  Ich würde dort sogar nachfragen, ob man den Verein nicht mit einer einstweiligen Anordnung zur Herausgabe der Scheine zwingen kann ...



Das bringt mich zu der Frage, ob man den Verein überhaupt zwingen kann, an "seinem Gewässer" eine bestimmte Praxis anzuwenden oder eben nicht und eben die gleiche Frage stellt sich, ob der Verein gezwungen werden kann, nicht gegen "seine" satzungsmäßig festgeschriebenen Verfahrensweisen zu handeln.

Das dürfte nicht einfach sein, denn die satzungsmäßig festgeschriebenen Verfahrensweisen sind ja rechtlich geprüft und zulässig sofern der Verein ein e.V. ist (man beachte zusätzlich das Vereinsrecht).

Ist der Verein kein e.V., dann gilt mindestens:
Kaufmännisch gesehen ist ein Vertrag zwischen dem Verein und unseren Anglern geschlossen worden. Jetzt herrscht eine Meinungsverschiedenheit über eine "vertraglich zugesicherte Eigenschaft" - nämlich der ordnungsgemäßen Ausweisung eines Schutzgebietes.

Das bedeutet zunächst im ersten Schritt, dass der Verein durchaus berechtigt ist, seine Interessen zu schützen, ggf. eben durch den Einzug einer erteilten Erlaubnis durch eine von ihm autorisierte Person.

Sollte man dem Verein eine mangelhafte oder fehlerhafte Ausweisung des Schutzgebietes nachweisen können (sofern keine gütliche Einigung erreichbar, wäre der Rechtsweg notwendig), besteht wohl nur die Möglichkeit auf "Wandlung des Vertrages", d.h. im vorliegenden Fall, Geld zurück an unsere Angler und Erlaubnisscheine zurück an den Verein.

Vor dem Schritt der "Wandlung" besteht noch die Möglichkeit auf Nachbesserung (hier durch den Verein), das hieße: Schilder entsprechend deutlich erkennbar aufstellen, Erlaubnisscheine zurückgeben und in Zukunft "Mängel" vermeiden.

Ob dieser Weg allerdings begehbar ist, ist davon abhängig, wie "zerstört" das Verhältnis der Vertragsparteien zueinander ist.


----------



## bluenight (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich will mich Euch hier mal anschließen ... ich finde so ein Verhalten eines Aufsehers sehr Arogant und einerseits Dumm, denn so ein Verhalten fällt auf den gesamten Vereinsvorstandt. Und ich glaube mal nicht das das im Sinne eines Vereins ist die Leute so zu verunsichern wie es in diesem Fall geschehen ist. 
Aber dennoch hoffe ich für Euch das beste , dass ihr Eure Scheine wiederbekommt. Ansonsten würde ich wie auch viele andere schon geschrieben haben dieses mal in den großen Angelmedien bekanntmachen. Ich denke mal das würde ziehen bei den Leuten vom Vorstandt denn schließlich lebt so ein Verein von den Geldern deren Mitgliedern. 

Also viel Glück bei Eurer Vorsprache ... und dann weiter gut Angeln !!!

Gruß sascha


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Nur mal so zum Thema " öffentlich machen ".
Glaubt ihr tatsächlich, die Medien hätten Interesse an dieser Geschichte, wie sie wirklich war ?

Ich sehe schon die Überschrift im örtlichen Käseblatt:

*Angeln im Naturschutzgebiet, Angler gehen auf die Barrikaden !*

Zwei Anglern wurde die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen, weil sie in einem ausgeschilderten Schongebiet ihre Angeln ausgelegt hatten. Dies fiel einem Fischereiaufseher auf, der daraufhin die Papiere einzog. Nun laufen die Angler Sturm, weil angeblich die Beschilderung nicht eindeutig gewesen sei.
Ein Sprecher des Fischereivereins nahm dazu Stellung:

" Die Angler fischten in einem ausgewiesenen Schutzgebiet, wie an den aufgestellten Schildern einwandfrei zu erkennen war. Falls dennoch eine Unsicherheit bestanden hat, hätten sich die Angler vor Beginn des Fischens eingehend informieren müssen. Unser Verein hat sich sehr stark dem Naturschutz verschrieben und wir dulden keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen in den ausgewiesenen Schutzgebieten. Wir werden auch zukünftig nicht zulassen, dass einzelne dies unterlaufen indem sie meinen durch Spitzfindigkeiten oder Interpretationen von Schildern zum eigenen Vorteil an geschützten Stellen fischen zu müssen."

Wieder einmal zeigt sich hier die Diskrepanz zwischen Naturschutz und Angelfischerei. Ob nun die Angler schuldhaft gehandelt haben, oder ob die Beschilderung durch den Verein nicht eindeutig war, kann von uns nicht beurteilt werden. 
Fakt ist, das wieder einmal der Naturschutz durch die Angelfischerei gelitten hat. 

Was ich damit sagen will:

Die Öffentlichkeit und insbes. die Medien sind selten an wahren Sachverhalten interessiert, sondern mehr an negativen Schlagzeilen. Die Gefahr, das sowas zum Bumerang wird, ist riesengroß. 
Rechtsweg ist ok, von der Öffentlichkeit würde ich abraten.

Ralf


----------



## angler0507 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Thema " öffentlich machen ".
> Glaubt ihr tatsächlich, die Medien hätten Interesse an dieser Geschichte, wie sie wirklich war ?
> 
> Ich sehe schon die Überschrift im örtlichen Käseblatt:
> ...


 

Ja, ja die bösen Medien! Unter Journalisten gibt es übrigens zahlreiche Angler, also nicht immer gleich den Verfolgungswahn-Koffer auspacken... |rolleyes

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Geschichte die lokalen Medien interessieren würde. Doch es stimmt tatsächlich, dass die Story so ähnlich wie beschrieben herauskommen könnte (allerdings ohne den kommentierenden letzten Abschnitt, den jeder vernünftige Chefredakteur aufgrund seines einseitigen, polemischen und wirren Inhalts herausstreichen würde).

Es kommt bei diesem Vorfall schlicht auf die Sichtbarkeit des zweiten Schildes an. Wenn das wirklich so versteckt ist wie beschrieben, gäbe es keinen Grund für den Journalisten einseitig Partei zu ergreifen... (nein, in den Redaktionen sitzen nicht nur Peta-Mitglieder!) Ich fände es gut, wenn der Themenersteller hier mal ein Foto von diesem zweiten Schild einstellen würde... #c

Aber grundsätzlich stimmt natürlich auch: Vor dem Gang an die Öffentlichkeit sollte der persönliche Dialog stehen. Der ist meist wesentlich konstruktiver. Aber gerade wenn sich kleinere "Amtsträger" mal wieder allzu sehr aufplustern, kann öffentlicher Druck Wunder wirken...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ja, ja die bösen Medien! Unter Journalisten gibt es übrigens zahlreiche Angler, also nicht immer gleich den Verfolgungswahn-Koffer auspacken... |rolleyes
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Geschichte die lokalen Medien interessieren würde. Doch es stimmt tatsächlich, dass die Story so ähnlich wie beschrieben herauskommen könnte (allerdings ohne den kommentierenden letzten Abschnitt, den jeder vernünftige Chefredakteur aufgrund seines einseitigen, polemischen und wirren Inhalts herausstreichen würde).
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich war das etwas überzogen, aber wer weiß schon wie ein Chefredakteur tickt.
Im übrigen halte ich die Medien nicht für böse, sondern diese müssen den Marktgesetzen folgen. Und dabei verkauft sich " Angeln im Naturschutzgebiet " nun mal besser als " Angelverein stellte mißverständliche Schilder auf ". Und vielleicht hat der Verein die Schilder gar nicht aufgestellt, sondern der Naturschutz ? 
Im Grunde aber sind wir der Gleichen Meinung. 

Ralf


----------



## angler0507 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> " Angeln im Naturschutzgebiet " nun mal besser als " Angelverein stellte mißverständliche Schilder auf ".
> Ralf


 
Gegenvorschlag:

"Schilderchaos im Naturschutzgebiet"

"Behördenposse am Angelweiher"

"Vor lauter Bäumen das Schild nicht gesehen" 

"Verloren im Schilderwald"

Nur so auf die Schnelle. Gute Headliner zaubern dir zu jeder Story ne treffende Schlagzeile...


----------



## BlackShark (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

LOL So eine Story in der Zeitung wäre echt cool!

Ich hab schon geschrieben, dass wir am 18 also Übermorgen, vor dem Ehrenausschuß treten und eine Aussage machen dürfen.
Bis dahin mache ich garnichts, erst wenn das "Urteil" für uns negativ ausfällt, werden wir die geeigneten Maßnahmen ergreifen.
Aber vielen Dank für die Tips.

Wenn sich was neues ergeben hat, werde ich sofort darüber berichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag:
> 
> "Schilderchaos im Naturschutzgebiet"
> 
> ...


 

:vik:SUPER :vik:


----------



## aal-andy (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Örtliche Medien sind eher uninteressant, Fachzeitschriften, dementsprechend schmackhaft angeboten, da sollte es hin. Ich finde, das ganz unabhängig davon, wie die Sache auch immer ausgehen wird. Kann ja nicht schlecht sein, wenn Angler aus der Region vorgewarnt sind. Würde ich allerdings bis nach der "Urteilsverkündung" warten :m.


----------



## Enrick (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Fishing schrieb:


> Das bringt mich zu der Frage, ob man den Verein überhaupt zwingen kann, an "seinem Gewässer" eine bestimmte Praxis anzuwenden oder eben nicht und eben die gleiche Frage stellt sich, ob der Verein gezwungen werden kann, nicht gegen "seine" satzungsmäßig festgeschriebenen Verfahrensweisen zu handeln.


Natürlich kann der Verein gezwungen werden, wenn seine bisherigen Praktiken gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.
Und auch ein entsprechender Passus in einer Satzung gibt   einem Kontrolleur noch lange nicht das Recht, sich wie Wild Bill Hickock aufzuführen



> Das dürfte nicht einfach sein, denn die satzungsmäßig festgeschriebenen Verfahrensweisen sind ja rechtlich geprüft und zulässig sofern der Verein ein e.V. ist (man beachte zusätzlich das Vereinsrecht).


Naja, machen wir uns doch nichts vor; die meisten Satzungen stammen doch entweder noch von "Anno Dazumal" oder werden mit minimalem Regelumfang eingereicht.

Ist so ein Ding erstmal durch, nimmt das Vereinsregister von Satzungsänderungen eh nur noch Pro Forma Kenntnis.
Wirklich geprüft wird da doch nix mehr.

Gruß

Mat


----------



## Nantario (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Hi,

ich sehe es genauso wie im Post #144, es würde mich wundern wenn es anders kommt.

Ich würde nicht so forsch rangehen und den Vorstand erst einmal vortragen lassen. Ruhig und sachlich vortragen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Echt der Hammer was manche Vereine für Vorstellungen haben. Soll man da erstmal ne Runde um das ganze Gewässer drehen damit man weiß wo möglicherweise noch ein Schild steht? Wenn sie so viel Wert auf das Schutzgebiet legen warum steht da nicht ein Schild mit einem Pfeil in beide Richtung und drunter :"200m" oder sowas in der Art. Dann noch eins dass das jeweilige Ende markiert und fertig. Kann niemand missverstehen.

Mir persönlich würde da die Schlagzeile "Gastanglerfalle Heidesee" einfallen


----------



## Twyster (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

|good:|good:


----------



## Tiedchen (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@BlackShark Viel Glück morgen!

Bin gespannt was dabei heraus kommt!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## slowhand (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Heute ist es soweit? Wann denn? Bitte Bericht, und natürlich viel Glück!!!


----------



## Tiedchen (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Was ist denn heute bei der Anhörung raus gekommen?

Tiedchen


----------



## BlackShark (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

So die Verhandlung ist zu ende und ich hab versprochen zu berichten:

Gleich zum Ergebnis:

*- Die Scheine wurden uns sofort wiedergegeben
- Der Prüfer hat sich in aller Form für sein Benehmen         
   entschuldigt
- Es werden jetzt alle Schilder des Vereins geprüft und 
   ersetzt*


Begründung :

Unsere Schilderung des Vorfalles ist glaubwürdig, wir waren unabsichtlich in einem Laichschongebiet und wurden durch falsche Schilder irritiert.

Ich muss zum Ablauf noch sagen, dass sich alle fair verhalten haben und das kann man von so einem großen Verein erwarten. Ich werden noch eine Aufnahme posten wo sich die besagte Stelle befindet.

*Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die morale und fachliche Unterstützung! *

Da die Schilder jetzt korrigiert werden , hat die ganze Geschichte doch noch was positives.


----------



## Tiedchen (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Na das ist doch mal was positives!#6

Tiedchen


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wahnsinn...soviel Verständnis hätte ich von nem Verein nicht erwartet, dachte echt du musst das vor Gericht schleifen aber wahrscheinlich liegt das echt daran dass es ein größerer Verein ist. Hat der Kontrolleur sich auch entschuldigt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

*Glückwunsch #6#6 ...*

*und Hochachtung, dass ihr euch so ruhig besonnen und doch selbstbewußt verhalten habt #6*


----------



## Big Rolly (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Alle Achtung 

veieinsvorsitzende mit eiern in den Hosen und Rückrad.


Glückwunsch :vik:


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Bravo !!

Und das gilt für Euch und auch für den Kontrolleur, der meines Erachtens Größe zeigt.
Ich hatte es anders erwartet und bin sehr posititv überrascht.
Noch einmal:  #r


----------



## BlackShark (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Danke Danke
Hier nochmal die Bilder vom See, wo sich die Stelle befindet.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Nabend ,

Also ehrlich , ich hab eure Scheine schon durch's Klo rauschen sehen. Aber dieser Ausgang.............. das freud mich doppelt. Einmal das es doch noch Vereine gibt wo logisches Denken vorherrscht. Und zum anderen natürlicht für euch. Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ich vermute, das eine oder andere Vorstandsmitglied hat hier auch mitgelesen. Anders ist das kaum zu verstehen, oder?

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum fairen Ausgang :vik:


----------



## andre23 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

....ich find es klasse, dass hier alle so sachlich und fair geblieben sind!!!!!

....und der ausgang stimmt mich optimistisch...


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Wunderbar, Vereine und Kontrolleure sind halt doch besser als ihr Ruf


----------



## Mario563 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

schön dass es bei sowas auch mal ein gutes ende für die angler gibt


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



BlackShark schrieb:


> *- Der Prüfer hat sich in aller Form für sein Benehmen *
> *entschuldigt*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler0507 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Super. Da zeigt sich doch wieder einmal, dass es sich lohnt, wenn alle Beteiligten einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und vernünftig miteinanderreden! :m


----------



## slowhand (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Sehr schön! Dann jetzt erstmal viel Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## Twyster (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Gratuliere zum guten ende 
Und auch mein Respekt an eueren Verein und Kontrolleur
Also sind Kontrolleure auch nur Menschen |kopfkrat
Sollte mir mal so etwas passieren werde ich den Kontrolleur doch nicht gleich ins Wasser schmeißen:m sondern erst mal in Ruhe abwarten wie sich die Sache etwickelt
Wie schon Geschrieben Kontrolleure sind auch nur Menschen 
Und Mißverständnisse passieren nun mal
In diesen sinne Dicke Fische

Bin echt Positiv Überrascht

|schild-g


----------



## BlackShark (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> BlackShark schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *- Der Prüfer hat sich in aller Form für sein Benehmen *
> ...


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

also ich sach mal dann wieder Petri!!

Naja muss sagen das der Rat da wenigstens bischen mitgedacht hat, allerdings finde ich es schade das sowas so lange dauern muss und nicht direkt irgentwas gemacht wurde aber naja besser spät wie nie und wenn die schilder getauscht werden habt ihr zumindest jmd anderen davor bewart da rein zu tappen|kopfkrat


----------



## froggy31 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Ende gut , alles gut.....

Man kann froh sein das der Kontrolleur seinen Fehler eingestanden hat, ist bestimmt nicht bei jedem so.


----------



## BlackShark (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Ende gut , alles gut.....
> 
> Man kann froh sein das der Kontrolleur seinen Fehler eingestanden hat, ist bestimmt nicht bei jedem so.



Das stimmt, dafür muss man auch Eier in der Hose haben.


----------



## zanderzahn (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

freue mich für euch - richtig gehandelt und belohnt worden...:vik:

viel spaß beim weiteren angeln...:q

@rechtschreibfraktion: ihr seid so überflüssig wie ein magengeschwür... (schreibt man das jetzt mit "h" oder doppel "ü" - weiß nicht, aber die kollegen dürfen wieder angeln, das ist wichtig und richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrick (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@BlackShark :
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf !
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich der Verein tatsächlich so anständig verhält.



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @rechtschreibfraktion: ihr seid so überflüssig wie ein magengeschwür...


Ich würde mich ja gern auf dieser hochgeistigen Ebene mit Dir duellieren - aber wie ich sehe, bist Du unbewaffnet.

Herzliche Grüße

Mat


----------



## Brummel (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@Schwarzer Hai #6,

hab die Geschichte hier verfolgt und freue mich über den (zugegebenermaßen nicht erwarteten) Ausgang derselben :vik:.

@Enrick,

Typen wie Du einer bist (Deine "Bewaffnung|kopfkrat" scheint auch nicht mehr aus dem aktuellen Jahrhundert zu stammen! :q) gehen mir auf die Nüsse :r, ich hoffe noch viele solche "hochgeistigen" Ergüsse von Dir genießen zu dürfen. :v

Gruß Brummel #d


----------



## Fishing-Conny (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

kontrolleure dürfen den schein nicht einziehen ...dazu haben die keine berechtigung du hättest den schein nur vorzeigen müssen ...wenn das andere schild nicht zu sehen ist war die ausschilderung außerdem unerkenntlich weshalb du wieder einen vorteil hast ..die schilder dürfen nicht verdeckt sein deswegen ist es die schuld des pächters...an deiner stelle würde ich anzeige gegen den kontrolleur oder sogar den verein erstatten ... hab das alles eben mal mit meinem vereinskollegen diskutiert(der ist selber kontrolleur) du könntest sogar schadens ersatz wegen belästigungen und bezichtigen falscher straaftaten fordern(mein onkel ist polizist daher weiß ich das auch^^)
viel glück dabei


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Leute nun regt euch mal nicht zu sehr über mangelhafte Rechtschreibung auf!!
 Erst der völlige Verzicht der Groß-Kleinschreibreglung  , das Weglassen von Interpunktion und Kommata , ein chaotischer Satzbau , ein grammtikkalisches Chaos , das ganze mit einigen  gepflegten denglischen Wortschöpfungen garniert , *ja das alles macht uns doch erst gesellschaftsfähig.*
Muttersprache?? Rechtschreibung?? Bääh ....... bleibt mir vom Acker damit. Der Klügere hat nachzugeben das die Welt von den Dummen regiert werden kann.


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> kontrolleure dürfen den schein nicht einziehen ...dazu haben die keine berechtigung du hättest den schein nur vorzeigen müssen ...wenn das andere schild nicht zu sehen ist war die ausschilderung außerdem unerkenntlich weshalb du wieder einen vorteil hast ..die schilder dürfen nicht verdeckt sein deswegen ist es die schuld des pächters...an deiner stelle würde ich anzeige gegen den kontrolleur oder sogar den verein erstatten ... hab das alles eben mal mit meinem vereinskollegen diskutiert(der ist selber kontrolleur) du könntest sogar schadens ersatz wegen belästigungen und bezichtigen falscher straaftaten fordern(mein onkel ist polizist daher weiß ich das auch^^)
> viel glück dabei


 

Schwachsinn
jeder Aufseher darf Erlaubnißscheine einziehen,wenn ein Verstoß oder Mißachtung der Erlaubniß Satzung vorliegt.Nur der Paß und die Prüfung sind nicht einziehbar.
Ich bin Fischereiaufseher Obmann,zeig mir wo das geschrieben steht,das Aufseher das nicht dürfen.Oder lese mal meine Post weiter unten im Thread.
Jedenfalls in Niedersachsen ist es so.Aber glaube nicht das es da große Landes Unterschiede gibt.Bei Verstößen darf der Erlaubnißschein eingezogen werden und dem jeweiligen Verein oder Verpächter muß der Vorfall,sowie die Erlaubniskarte(schein) vorgebracht werden.#h


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

@ännric

kahn mieht deihnen hochgheisdigen niveau nikt mithahlten...|rolleyes

aper suupa pillosopischer spruch von tir: Herzlichen Glühstrumpf #r

rächtschraib expärte und witzeclaun...

da kahn man nuhr grahtuliren:m


----------



## slowhand (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Enrick schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja gern auf dieser hochgeistigen Ebene mit Dir duellieren - aber wie ich sehe, bist Du unbewaffnet.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Mat




Hey Enrick, da hab' ich doch einen ebenbürtigen Duellgegner für Dich:






*Kannst Du mich...versteeeeeehnn??!..?!*


----------



## Reisender (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



Brummel;1690312
 
@Enrick schrieb:


> Dir hat man/n wohl auch ein 80g Blei an die Birne geworfen !!!
> 
> Wenn dir sachen nicht passen, dann überlese sie und halte dich geschlossen.........In übrigen, wenn dir Enrick mal auf die Nüsse geht, dann könntest du die erste Stimme im Kirchenchor singen.......


----------



## Reisender (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*



slowhand schrieb:


> Hey Enrick, da hab' ich doch einen ebenbürtigen Duellgegner für Dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na das ist ja nicht mal ein Schuss Pulver wert !!!!
Las dir was besseres einfallen, dann kann ich auch darüber lachen....


----------



## andre23 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

..schade, dass der threat nun so endet....er war zu jeder zeit freundlich und fair....

....aber so muss es wohl fast immer sein.....


----------



## C.K. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schein eingezogen NWA Heideseen (Bad Laer) ich könnte kotzen*

Da wohl alles im Thread gesagt wurde, werde ich jetzt meine Funktion als Moderator ausüben und hier ein Schloss vorhängen. Falls noch jemand etwas sinniges zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen möchte, der kann mich per PN kontaktieren.


----------

